#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-08-29
<grantbow> not yet
<DarkwingDuck> I don't think he has left just yet.
<DarkwingDuck> speaking of... LOL
<grantbow> 9 days before I leave
<grantbow> great minds think alike
<MarkDude> Are we having a meeting? Is grantbow in Africa yet? Where is the link to the pics from the picnic?
<pleia2> MarkDude: you should read twitter more often :)
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
 * MarkDude is down with Twitter more for job related stuff. I am at social media overload.
<MarkDude> helping people from range of hevy metal crazy to yoga instructors with it. I think the extremes have got to me. That and I still cant wrap my  mind around Dangerous G in Nairobi
 * aaditya appears out of nowhere.
<DarkwingDuck> Woah! Where you come from? :P
<aaditya> I landed on this planet about 48 seconds ago!
<aaditya> Is this the orange planet of unity? ;)
<DarkwingDuck> Nawww, It's the Blue planet of Plasma :P:P
<DarkwingDuck> This is sooooo strange.
<DarkwingDuck> I have an AMD64 chipset in my desktop/server
<DarkwingDuck> But, 64bit installs don't work on it...
<aaditya> Ow, you did not just talk about that F word!
<DarkwingDuck> 32 bit just did.
<aaditya> That's weird. What's the error message?
<DarkwingDuck> No, not the F word... the K word.
<DarkwingDuck> It wont install... Just hangs.
<DarkwingDuck> 18 separate times with different media/ISOs each time.
<aaditya> Oh, that's not good.
<DarkwingDuck> Then again... I think my desktop is about to go anyway.
<aaditya> How old is it?
<DarkwingDuck> I bought it when the AMD63 3200+ chip first came out... so, a while.
<DarkwingDuck> *AMD64
<pleia2> meeting time :)
<pleia2> #startmeeting
 * DarkwingDuck kicks his server out the door
<pleia2> Agenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/11August28
<pleia2> DarkwingDuck: you should probably chair since these are your items :)
<DarkwingDuck> Well, before I added them today, there was no items :)
<DarkwingDuck> Okay, Moving meeting information over to loco.ubuntu
<DarkwingDuck> IIRC the Community Council along with Ubuntu at large likes using the loco.ubuntu for information.
<DarkwingDuck> As far as I can tell, it seems like a nice little tool and if people actually go to the page and click "Attend" we can have a count of who is here and who isn't
<MarkDude> Like a like or +1 button?
<DarkwingDuck> I thought there was...
<DarkwingDuck> Looking at the meeting I have setup for the 11th.
<pleia2> we did a trial of this (and still used the wiki too) a few meetings ago: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-california/120/detail/
<pleia2> unfortunately for our past two meetings the loco directory has been completely down due to server problems, so I'm not entirely confident we want to rely upon it exclusively yet :\
 * DarkwingDuck nods
<pleia2> they claim it's fixed, but I'd rather see prolonged evidence of this
<DarkwingDuck> I'll set it up for the next few meetings and see how it goes.
<DarkwingDuck> Anyone have any issues/problems with this?
<DarkwingDuck> Who is here anyway?
<pleia2> DarkwingDuck: there is a way to add an agenda item, but not mark yourself as attending
<aaditya> o/
<MarkDude> \o
<DarkwingDuck> pleia2, Yes, I say that... Must add a +1 attended button.
<eps> "Bother," said Pooh.
<DarkwingDuck> say/saw
<aaditya> Ubuntu's table was the shiniest at the Picnic!
<pleia2> DarkwingDuck: submit a bug? :)
<pleia2> thanks aaditya :)
<aaditya> Wait, are we past announcements?
<DarkwingDuck> pleia2, Or, write the module and submit it :D
<DarkwingDuck> Have not gotten there.
<MarkDude> Ubuntu *did* have the nicest looking table
<pleia2> DarkwingDuck: yeah, you do that
<MarkDude> It most certainly rocked
<DarkwingDuck> Why is server installing -generic-pae and not -server???????
<pleia2> I like the idea of trying to use the loco directory for meetings, alongside the wiki for a couple months
<DarkwingDuck> Sorry
<pleia2> see how it goes
<DarkwingDuck> Okay, I have setup for the 11th then.
<pleia2> DarkwingDuck: should probably set yourself as chair though, that's solano stroll day and that's until 6PM
<eps> I think it's too much trouble / making extra work for little to no benefit / confusing for attendees
<pleia2> not sure jdeslip and I will be home in time
<pleia2> eps: the wiki is easier?
<DarkwingDuck> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-california/196/detail/
<DarkwingDuck> When/if the wiki is working
<pleia2> eps: a lot of people can't even log into the wiki :(
<DarkwingDuck> I like loco. because of the tracking value. :D
 * DarkwingDuck is a sucker for stats and tracking
<eps> The wiki is a "must run" service. The loco directory is not.
<pleia2> "must run"?
<DarkwingDuck> ...
 * DarkwingDuck is confused.
<eps> Ubuntu's reputation depends on the wiki working. Nobody cares about the poor little locos.
<pleia2> eps: they are run by the same server admins and are both very valuable resources, the wiki is down more often than the loco directory
<pleia2> I mean, now that the wiki has been upgraded it has improved, but it was really horrible stability wise for almost a year
<pleia2> so I don't really understand how you can say "Ubuntu's reputation depends on it" - it didn't this year :)
<eps> The wiki is the public face of Ubuntu. loco is the other end of the beast.
<DarkwingDuck> I still get massive errors trying to save to the wiki
<DarkwingDuck> but, I digress...
<pleia2> a lot of people have trouble with wiki syntax too, loco directory you just click "add agenda item" and don't need to worry about formatting or edit conflicts
<DarkwingDuck> Anything else on the l.u.c?
<eps> Did it ever occur to you that some people consider tracking a negative?
<DarkwingDuck> How?
<DarkwingDuck> Tracking our events, meetings and everything is key to understanding out exposure
<pleia2> eps: we have to have our meetings be public
<pleia2> they are tracked already, that is not changing
<DarkwingDuck> It's just the work put into the tracking :)
<pleia2> yeah, work done by me
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah, I should start doing more along that line Lys sorry :.
<DarkwingDuck> :/
<DarkwingDuck> *Lyz
<DarkwingDuck> dang, I can't type tonight.
<DarkwingDuck> Okay, next item...
<DarkwingDuck> I am please to be hosting a Global Jam here in San Diego
<pleia2> woohoo san diego
<DarkwingDuck> It will be in the evening of the 3rd.
<DarkwingDuck> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-california/1198/detail/
<DarkwingDuck> IT will be at Cafe Libertalia
<DarkwingDuck> We will be doing Upgrading and Testing at the Jam.
<DarkwingDuck> Assuming that I can get my server back online...
<DarkwingDuck> We will have a local mirror so we don't gunk up the bandwidth.
<DarkwingDuck> We will also have something online.
<pleia2> cool
<DarkwingDuck> So, we get a Jam. :)
<DarkwingDuck> Any questions/comments?
<DarkwingDuck> Okay, Announcements?
<DarkwingDuck> aaditya, Did you have something?
<pleia2> the linux picnic was awesome!
<DarkwingDuck> Woot!
<pleia2> I uploaded photos of our table to our flickr account: http://www.flickr.com/photos/ubuntu-us-ca/sets/72157627534061734/
<pleia2> and blogged about it here: http://princessleia.com/journal/?p=4949
<MarkDude> Generations henceforth shall speak of the glorious picnic
<pleia2> fedora had a table this year too :) they had streamers and balloons and OLPCs
<pleia2> fedora: http://www.flickr.com/photos/pleia2/6087641260/
<MarkDude> Well fedora was more trying to buy folks love
<pleia2> people do love those little green laptops
<MarkDude> Ubuntu had genuine awesomeness at the table
<aaditya> DarkwingDuck: just the picnic, that's all!
<MarkDude> I liked the animals
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> Solano Stroll is coming up on September 11th: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/SolanoStroll2011
<DarkwingDuck> Oh, another note...
<DarkwingDuck> Awesome!
<pleia2> jdeslip and I have started getting our "need stuff" lists together
<pleia2> oops, one error on that page, fixing
<pleia2> proper loco directory link is http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-california/1208/detail/
<DarkwingDuck> San Diego, starting the 20th will be holding b-monthly Ubuntu Hours.
<DarkwingDuck> *bi-monthly
<MarkDude> Oh, let it be noted I got those streamers from the Win7 party from along time ago. Nothing like taking sumthin' from the machine- to change the machine
<DarkwingDuck> Twice a month rather
<pleia2> cool
<eps> How many cookies does that recipe yield?
<pleia2> eps: "These recipes made about two dozen Android cookies, I doubled the recipe to get the four dozen I brought to the picnic."
<pleia2> any other announcements?
<DarkwingDuck> Any comments/concerns?
<pleia2> oh, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAppDeveloperWeek is coming up Sept 5-9
<pleia2> that's over in #ubuntu-classroom and #ubuntu-classroom-chat
<DarkwingDuck> Oh, and for those Kubuntu/KDE users out there...
<DarkwingDuck> I'll be hosting a Bug Jam and a Doc Jam online
<DarkwingDuck> I'll announce those on the ML
<DarkwingDuck> When I hash out the timing.
<DarkwingDuck> Anyway, if there is nothing else...
<DarkwingDuck> Thank you all for attending.
<DarkwingDuck> #endmeeting
<pleia2> thanks everyone
 * pleia2 goes to spend last hour with MJ before he goes on trip (*sniffle*)
 * DarkwingDuck is going to fight with his server some more
<MarkDude> aaditya: you were epically funny today- I  told a few people - my Grandma lost it laughing
<aaditya> I try. :P
<philipballew> how up to date are ubuntu's restricted drivers?
<DarkwingDuck> For?
<philipballew> my desktop DarkwingDuck
<philipballew> nvidia gforce
<DarkwingDuck> ahhh, video drivers.
<DarkwingDuck> They work well for mone.
<DarkwingDuck> *Mine
<DarkwingDuck> Natty or Oneiric?
<philipballew> new montor doesnt show an immage but only static. though the old crt monitor showed it just fine. its natty
<philipballew> it might be the deskop inself. but it worked right before i moved. so i figure its the driver.
<DarkwingDuck> Looks like there is a gap...
<DarkwingDuck> 32 or 64?
<philipballew> 32
<philipballew> it also didnt work on 10.04
<DarkwingDuck> http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us
<philipballew> odd as it worked with my crt
<philipballew> i can just ssh into it probably and install that i guess
<philipballew> so how did the meeting go?
<kdub> DarkwingDuck_: are we starting those ubuntuhours starting 9/6?
<pleia2> the loco directory says the 20th
<philipballew> hey DarkwingDuck_ , did you get a chance yet to chack out cafe hillcrast yet?
<kdub> i thought we had it 'reserved' or something
<kdub> and, i'm curious as to whether thats for the jam, or for the bimonthly
<kdub> philipballew: ^^
<philipballew> oh kdub DarkwingDuck_ said he found a location for both
<kdub> ah, cool
<philipballew> heres the link
<philipballew> http://www.cafelibertalia.com/wordpress/
<philipballew> kdub,
<kdub> neat, pretty decent location
<bkerensa> If you live in the Bay Area avoid BART tonight
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> and every monday night for the foreseeable future
<philipballew> seems good. he seems to want to plan the logistics. thaat is a really nice area
<kdub> philipballew: you can also bike-ride up there via the OB bike path, i think
<kdub> gets you through the I-5/I-8 interchange mess to hillcrest
<philipballew> I might just ride. the hassle of driving on the freeway's compared to a Saturday bike ride seem to favor the bike. it gets out at 7 so there's still time to do something saturday night kdub
<kdub> oh, i meant for the weekly things
<philipballew> ahh. well yeah. as well. that should be pretty fun. I think well just have to see what happens. you gonna be able to make it saturday?
<kdub>  saturday, probably not :P
<philipballew> no worries :)
<pleia2> philipballew: haha, great blog post :)
<philipballew> hey! thank you :)
<philipballew> pleia2, I wanted to make it worth reading. I hope I did :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-08-30
<pleia2> bkerensa: were you running colbalt linux on your RAQ?
<bkerensa> why yes :) unfortunately
<bkerensa> I was naive and inexperienced back then :P
<pleia2> I'd argue that the worst thing about it was the painfully long time it took for security updates
<bkerensa> yeah and the panel :P
<pleia2> several months in the case of one 0-day bind vulnerability
<bkerensa> No idea why Sun bought Cobalt
<pleia2> the boxes were pretty? :)
<pleia2> sun made pretty things too
<bkerensa> Yeah they were pretty cool and the lcd displays were pretty neat I guess :D
<bkerensa> Apparently one hosting company still uses them: http://www.webpros.net/webpros_dedicated_hosting_application.htm
<bkerensa> heh
<pleia2> wow
<bkerensa> I dont know what they are on
<pleia2> admittedly, they were pretty solid hardware-wise, I just figured they'd be completely unmaintainable (at least in 2002 only colbalt linux could run on them well)
<bkerensa> Yeah but they are not robust by any means
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> now sun sparcs... those things are my favorite hardware ever
<pleia2> I was using my ultra10 until I moved last year, it was my firewall running debian
<bkerensa> nice
<pleia2> SGI is cool too, they made pink servers :)
<bkerensa> Pink Servers? I would buy one just to have :)
<bkerensa> I'm trying to get my fiancee to becoming a Ubuntu power user but I think she feels odd coming to loco stuff she says all the people there are too smart
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> aww
<bkerensa> She is big into finance (a loan officer) but she uses Ubuntu.... No windows in our house :D
<pleia2> I find the key to getting people to events where they don't feel smart enough is to make the events fun enough that it doesn't matter
<bkerensa> not even via vmbox
<pleia2> our release parties are at a local pub, if some people start geeking out too much you can just migrate to a conversation where you feel more comfortable
<bkerensa> thats what I'm trying to do with our jam.... So many people e-mailed me or said on irc they didnt think they could contribute
<pleia2> and I've never seen a case at a loco event where people where criticised for asking simple questions, geeks eat that stuff up :)
<bkerensa> Yeah I would love to do it at a bar but our loco has a small herd of under 21's
<pleia2> yeah that's just an example (and it's actually a restaurant, just happens to have a brewpub)
<bkerensa> PuppetLabs told me we could use their kegs but Idk about the logistics of all that :D
<pleia2> DarkwingDuck: tell us how you really feel about Bluray :)
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
<pleia2> fwiw, it is still illegal in the US to decrypt DVDs in Linux, I don't think I'd blame FOSS for not changing laws
<DarkwingDuck> Sorry, I just started ranting on twitter
<pleia2> well, it's legal if you don't use libcss2, if you use something wrapped in a proprietary linux play
<pleia2> er
<DarkwingDuck> If someone would by a decoding license and release a *free* player that worked on Linux we would be fine... Even if it *is* closed for DRM reasons.
<DarkwingDuck> by/buy
<pleia2> it would have to be free as in beer, not speech
<DarkwingDuck> so?
<pleia2> so go buy it and do it :)
<DarkwingDuck> This is why Google is so evil eh?
<pleia2> you're blaming the open source community for not buying licenses and developing closed source software to satisfy laws?
<DarkwingDuck> No...
<DarkwingDuck> I'm blaming the OSS Community for being closed to the idea.
<pleia2> until the laws change there can never be an open source DVD player in the US which is legal
<pleia2> same goes for bluray, and license agreements for content mean DRMed stuff is also in this boat
<DarkwingDuck> Yet another classic example of why FOSS will never compete in this country.
<pleia2> so we need to change the laws, not blame FOSS
<philipballew> would the foss community as a whole like that? or would you say its some higher level people saying how it should be?
<DarkwingDuck> I'm saying that it goes back to the proprietary vs open argument.
<DarkwingDuck> For media, as much as it sucks, depends on DRM.
<pleia2> you can't blame FOSS for that
<DarkwingDuck> Rejecting DRM for being proprietary and closed out of the door is what I'm blaming FOSS for doing.
<pleia2> who is doing that?
<DarkwingDuck> Its like in politics.
<philipballew> fsf does pleia2
<pleia2> philipballew: haha, well of course *they* do :)
<pleia2> they reject everything closed
 * DarkwingDuck should bring it up at UDS....
<DarkwingDuck> <EG>
<philipballew> http://www.defectivebydesign.org/
<pleia2> DarkwingDuck's argument seems to be that there are bluray and DRM-decoding tools out there and FOSS is somehow rejecting them
<pleia2> I see no evidence of this
<jyo> Hey guys, let's all use Loongson processors!
<DarkwingDuck> No, there isn't really bru-ray decoding or netflix decoding for linux.
<DarkwingDuck> And the reason there isn't is BECAUSE of the closed DRM.
<pleia2> so you're blaming FOSS developers for not breaking laws to reverse engineer this stuff like they did with DVD
<pleia2> why not blame netflix and bluray supporters instead for not providing closed source tools like flash and the closed source dvd player?
<pleia2> in linux
<DarkwingDuck> No... I'm asking for one of the major sponsors to assist.
<pleia2> I'd certainly be perfectly happy using closed source stuff if netflix offered it
<DarkwingDuck> As would I.
<pleia2> (I do already on my chromebook)
<philipballew> id even pay for it
<DarkwingDuck> As do I on my Android.
<pleia2> I see, so it's Google's fault, and they're evil, for not pressuring netflix to release a linux option?
<DarkwingDuck> Oh no, they are.
<pleia2> I guess I'm just confused as to who these "major sponsors" are
<DarkwingDuck> Netflix and Blu-ray (Blogs, I need to find them again)
<DarkwingDuck> Are not because of lack of demand.
<pleia2> it's because netflix and bluray suck :)
<nhaines> DarkwingDuck: err, did we miss where the DVD Consortium only licenses on a per-unit basis?
<pleia2> they are meanheads who won't make linux options
<pleia2> nhaines: I mentioned that every time we play a DVD in VLC we're breaking the law :)
<DarkwingDuck> This is where if we had a major linux sponsor put the same pressure that they do for hardware... We could get somewhere.
<nhaines> pleia2: sure.  :)
<nhaines> DarkwingDuck: no you couldn't.
<DarkwingDuck> Why not?
<pleia2> DarkwingDuck: then go do it
<nhaines> Because they're not interested.
 * philipballew broke the law last night
<pleia2> you're telling other people how to spend their money
<DarkwingDuck> Google got netflix on Chomebook... After we were told netflix wasn't interested.
<nhaines> DarkwingDuck: that's because Google provided the DRM to do it.
<DarkwingDuck> My point in all of this is that until we are willing to put the pressure as a whole then we will not be able to compete in any large scale way.
<pleia2> DarkwingDuck: "we" is all of us, if you want to put money into closed source development to make this all work, then by all means
<nhaines> And I think that's incredibly flawed.
<pleia2> people will use it, it'll be great
<DarkwingDuck> :)
<DarkwingDuck> I'm done ranting. :P:P
<pleia2> :)
<DarkwingDuck> I got it off my chest... It's been one of those mornings LOL
<pleia2> I just hate seeing FOSS blamed for things which really aren't within their scope
<pleia2> it's bad enough when linux is blamed because nvidia releases lousy drivers
<philipballew> it will happen. soon enough probably
<DarkwingDuck> netflix yes... Blu-ray not so much.
<DarkwingDuck> Mac doens't even have blu-ray support yet.
<pleia2> well, seeing as how DVD hasn't even happened, yeah I tend to agree with that
<philipballew> easier for them as they are able to controll hardware more
<philipballew> there is no hardware controll with linux
<DarkwingDuck> I'm hoping my issues with my phone were related to the ROM I was running...
<DarkwingDuck> Sorry for my rant. pleia2 you are right, I am focusing the blame in the wrong direction.
<kdub> bluray isnt going anywhere
<philipballew> as in the platform itself? kdub
<philipballew> disc's are kinda outdated
<nhaines> 2 cents for a 50GB disk is a lot cheaper than $30 for a 32GB flash drive.
<philipballew> true. but blue rays are like 20 bucks nhaines
<nhaines> philipballew: not to make.
<philipballew> that is a lot of profit
<nhaines> Not really.
<philipballew> how so nhaines
<philipballew> you would know more then me. im an end user of tech products.
<nhaines> Licensing, distribution rights, digital transfer, menu and bonus feature production, captioning, packaging design, marketing, etc....
<nhaines> Plus they sell the discs to the actual retailers for far less than the retail price.
<philipballew> the last tech item i actually bought was a wd harddrive. 2tb cost me 60 bucks. external drive. probably some profit there
<philipballew> the problem with buying cd's is in every pack there's a;ways bad cd's
<nhaines> It may have been a USB 2.0 drive.  The 3.0 ones tend to be closer to $139 for a 2TB drive.  (I am an employee of Western Digital and any opinions about pricing or products reflects my personal opinion and not that of Western Digital.)
<nhaines> I rarely have bad CDs in the spindles I buy although I do occasionally coaster one.
<philipballew> yeah. it was a 2.0 black friday clearance sale. I usually just buy the cheep 100 pack at frys. there not that good
<nhaines> philipballew: I picked up a couple 50 packs of Phillips CDs from Microcenter.  I even picked up a pack of Lightscribe discs.  $7.99 for the CD-Rs and I think $9 or $10 for the LightScribe ones.
<nhaines> So far so good.  High quality.
<jyo> Oh yeah, how many more CDs do we need for Solano Stroll?
<philipballew> what is microcenter? nhaines i have herd of it before
<nhaines> philipballew: Microcenter is a computer electronics store.  It's like Fry's except smaller, not filthy, and the employees don't hate you.  http://www.microcenter.com/
<philipballew> fry's tried to kick me out last week because i tried to carry a backpack with my laptop, wallet and keys inside into the store.
<philipballew> I dislike frys lately
<sn9> there is one one microcenter in CA afaik
<sn9> the rest in TX
<pleia2> there are two in CA (same as TX)
<pleia2> they're all over the country though
 * pleia2 would go to the one in PA, no Frys back east
<sn9> in any case, none near philipballew
<philipballew> how long has the one by you been there sn9
<sn9> it's not near me
<sn9> it's in santa clara
<sn9> i was spending a lot of time in the silicon valley at one point
<philipballew> haha, the frys sn9
<philipballew> pleia2 if i actually decided to buy a car I might drive to one
<philipballew> you gave me a bag of ubuntu cd's with microcenter on it i beleive
<sn9> the fry's on nortgate has been there an i-don't-care length of time, since it was here before i lived where i live atm
<philipballew> ahh, I see. that flag shines high whenever i drive by. the one is roseville is nicer I think
<sn9> the one in concord people seem to like
<pleia2> philipballew: that's entirely likely :) I bought my last monitor at microcenter in santa clara
<sn9> i got a bunch of things at microcenter over the years
<sn9> i can't really prefer them over fry's
<philipballew> yeah, i bought a monitor last week to find it doesnt work with my vga port. need a new graphics card. i guess new monitors are analog ports dont work well
<philipballew> frys sells a lot of refurbished stuff. sometimes as new
<pleia2> you can get a converter for a couple bucks
<philipballew> well the new monitor has a vga port on it, but when i stick into my desktop the screens all blurry, my crt showed fine with vga. im not sure if a converter would help...
<pleia2> oh, yuck :(
<sn9> fry's clearly labels the non-new stuff. microcenter doesn't
<philipballew> i ssh'd and installed the propitery drivers to. still nothing good. i now need to find a way to get a pci-e graphics card.
<philipballew> with a d-vga port
<sn9> i might have a spare one that i got free after rebate at fry's
<philipballew> that would be sweet if you did
<sn9> evga geforce 6200
<sn9> i was going to use it in something, but i don't remember what atm
<sn9> however, i don't really believe it will solve your issue
<philipballew> how so wont it?
<sn9> if the monitor accepts vga and your current card outputs it, WYSIWYG
<sn9> digital won't really change that
<philipballew> would a different card output something different though?
<sn9> not really
<sn9> try it with a different machine before making such an assumption
<philipballew> then why does it work before i moved the desktop down to sd?
<philipballew> well i tried the monitor with a different machine. it works
<sn9> you moved?
<philipballew> yeah. back to sd
<philipballew> another year of college
<sn9> oh. i thought you were still local
<philipballew> was untill 2 days ago
<kdub> doesnt the trolley make it to fry's?
<sn9> where is the other microcenter in this state?
<philipballew> all the way out there off the 15 next to costco. its a ways
<philipballew> sn9, orange county i think
<sn9> what video card do you have in the machine right now?
<kdub> philipballew: i have a nvidia 7600, but i suspect is broken
<kdub> i'm in the market for a try-it to-see pci card as well
<philipballew> its a nvidia intra grated gforce 6100 sn9
<philipballew> kdub, i have a couple broken cards as well, its lame when they brake
<kdub> like, my mobo doesnt POST /only/ when my graphics card is in, so i'm hoping its just a bad gfx card
<kdub> what about newegg, philipballew ?
<philipballew> yeah. my  mobo only boots into bios maybe 80 percent of the time on a computer. and i sometimes have to give it time after i shut it down to turn it back on
<philipballew> i might do newegg kdub or ebay. the desktop is 5 years old
<kdub> mine is too, i need a new one X-|
<philipballew> i might just over a time span slowely build one
<philipballew> or just save up
<philipballew> you can buy some pretty good priced ones. but if im getting a desktop i feel like i might want it to be pretty powerful
<kdub> thats how i feel too... esp if it has to be my primary work desktop one of these days
 * philipballew still has pata cables in his
<nhaines> philipballew: if your monitor doesn't work, replace it.
<philipballew> nhaines, i bought the monitor last week. it works fine. the desktop doesnt show well on it
<nhaines> philipballew: sounds like it doesn't work.
<philipballew> it shows fine on my laptop when i stick that in
<nhaines> Alternatively, very high resolutions and refresh rates will never look good over analog.  In that case, a cheap video adapter with DVI fixes the problem.  (For purposes of this discusion, cheap means $15-$35.)
<philipballew> yeah. thats what im thinking. i might try ebay. im just not in the mood to put much money into the desktop. i might buy a new one in the next couple years
<philipballew> thats why i bought the monitor in some respect
<nhaines> If it's PCIe, you can take your video adapter with you.
<philipballew> thats true. i didnt think about that
<philipballew> i emailed the loco list and a man in irvine says he has one used he can sell for like 15
<philipballew> but i might just go new
<nhaines> What model?
<philipballew> http://xfxforce.com/en-us/products/graphiccards/hd%206000series/6450.aspx
<philipballew> thats the one he offered nhaines
<philipballew> i have no idea what i would do if i bought new
<nhaines> $15 doesn't sound bad.
<philipballew> true. i told him he should come to the global jame here and we can look at it there
<bkerensa> Get it free :)
<bkerensa> If your a blogger usually companies will give you stuff free in exchange for a review
<nhaines> This is also illegal.  :P
<philipballew> haha nhaines
<bkerensa> Which is?
<bkerensa> :)
<philipballew> nice book review btw bkerensa
<nhaines> ha!
<nhaines> Accepting gifts in exchange for reviews can be illegal when you don't give the reviewed product back.
<bkerensa> nhaines: Yeah thats why you ask up front
<sn9> "can be" ?
<bkerensa> more than 50% of what I get sent to me they tell me I can keep
<philipballew> nhaines, :)
<kdub> nhaines: illegal on what basis, seems like that should be ok
<nhaines> sn9: I think there are certain kinds of disclosure that clears you but I'd definitely look into it first.
<bkerensa> I always request a return shipping label up front and most of the time if its under $600 they let me keep it
<philipballew> nhaines, he's doing the company a service
<nhaines> I was going to write a U1 review in the next couple weeks but they gave me a storage pack for doing some bug work and now I'm not sure.  :P
<bkerensa> nhaines: Yeah the standard for journalism is to request a return label up front but generally if its a "review unit" or "loaner unit" you have to have an agreement on file with the PR firm of the company anyways and they disclose that to you ahead of time
<bkerensa> nhaines: Are you on control team?
<nhaines> bkerensa: just a happy user since beta.  I'm in the first 750 or so who signed up when it was announced.
<bkerensa> nhaines: Cool :)
<bkerensa> The only thing I dislike about reviewing items is I get flooded with stuff and its usually pricey so I worry about getting robbed :D
<philipballew> what kinda stuff?
<bkerensa> Since some stuff has to be returned if my place got broke into due to high fedex/ups traffic then I would have to pay =/
<nhaines> The new version of Ubuntu One Files which should hit the Android Market in the next day or two is cool because it has lovely progress bars in the notification area.  :D
<bkerensa> philipballew: Tablets, Laptops, Keyboards, Headphones, Earphones, Screen Cleaners etc you name it really
<bkerensa> :P
<philipballew> you could get a hidden weppons permit bkerensa
<nhaines> philipballew: no good if he's not at his place when it's broken into.
<bkerensa> I have a alarm system and the property have cameras
<bkerensa> nhaines: exactly
<bkerensa> :D
<nhaines> akgraner: \o_
<philipballew> review a security guard bkerensa
 * bkerensa is gonna get a heavy duty storage soon and bolt it to my floor in my closet and then set some magnet alarms on it and padlock it
<kdub> wait wait wait, reviewers have to return the things that come in the mail? i thought they kept it
<bkerensa> philipballew: LOL
<bkerensa> kdub: It depends... For not so expensive stuff they usually let you keep it but for expensive high end (not a chance)
<bkerensa> :D
<kdub> ah, i guess that makes sense...
<bkerensa> Its all a very complicated process then also sometimes companies send you embargoed stuff which is basically products you cannot talk about or show to anyone until a certain date
<bkerensa> :D
<akgraner> nhaines, o/
<bkerensa> akgraner: Our global jam info didnt make the weekly newsletter? :(
<akgraner> bkerensa, hmmm sorry about that we try to nab all the links we can find but we never find them all
<bkerensa> akgraner: heh I e-mailed you last week with the link remember? :)
<akgraner> oh crap - yep - we can fix this now
<akgraner> brb
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> its ok :) I forget stuff a lot too... Life gets busy
<akgraner> I'll add it where I can now - I am sooo sorry and I had it on my todo list too
<akgraner> Dang it
<akgraner> Ubuntu Oregon sorry -- seeing you in the CA Channel I didn't put 2 and 2 together...one second I can add it to the wiki now and update the forums post
<DarkwingDuck> Hey akgraner
<akgraner> bkerensa, added to the issue 230 and I'll fix the forum post in just a sec
<akgraner> so sorry about that
<akgraner> DarkwingDuck, hey!
<DarkwingDuck> akgraner, Hows the knee?
<akgraner> I can walk now :-)
<DarkwingDuck> Yay!
<akgraner> and I have PT 3 times a week to strengthen it
<akgraner> so that's fun like that no pain no  gain thing
<DarkwingDuck> I remember those days with mine. :/
<akgraner> DarkwingDuck, how's life with you these days
<DarkwingDuck> Looking for a job.
<DarkwingDuck> Working on the Beginners Team structure. Planning Global Jam San Diego
<DarkwingDuck> Getting ready for the Kubuntu Doc push.
<akgraner> all right up your alley!
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah, the job thing is killing me. :/
<akgraner> :-(
<akgraner> freelance is totally feast or famine for me - :-) but most days I like it
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah, I'm doing what I can, but it's not been stable enough for the  family.
<akgraner> nods
<akgraner> so where are you at now - didn't ou move?
<akgraner> s/ou/you
<DarkwingDuck> I'm in San Diego. We are helping my mother with bills.
<DarkwingDuck> So, we are crashing here.
<sn9> i thought that's where you were living since retirement
<DarkwingDuck> San Diego yes... Location in San Diego has changed a few times.
<sn9> oh.
<DarkwingDuck> But, I'm more then willing to relocated for work. :)
<nhaines> Oh wow, I just thought I picked up my water cup but when I drank it, it was Dr. Pepper.
<akgraner> nhaines, that's a shock
<nhaines> akgraner: it tasted like rusty pennies for a second.  :)
<akgraner> I'm afraid to ask how you know what rusty pennies taste like :-)
<nhaines> akgraner: my imagination is horribly active.  :)
<akgraner> hahaha
<nhaines> akgraner: see also: http://xkcd.com/883/
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-08-31
<DarkwingDuck> Anyone seen Mark?
<philipballew> hey pleia2 you got time for a quick pm?
<philipballew> i saw mark on here a few days ago
<bkerensa> DarkwingDuck: MarkDude he buzzed out for a bit
<DarkwingDuck> bkerensa, I caught up to him.
<bkerensa> he was in Oregon LoCo channel a bit ago
<bkerensa> oh ok :D
<bkerensa> Anyone have any idea how many pizzas are required to feed 25 people? Pizzahut has a catering deal 10 pizzas for $80
 * bkerensa is trying to pick a pizza joint for jam
<philipballew> little ceasers is cheep bkerensa
<bkerensa> Yeah but I gotta find one close to PuppetLabs =o
<philipballew> hum. i guess you have some logisticts planning to do
<philipballew> DarkwingDuck, anything still needed to be done for our jam?
<DarkwingDuck> I'm heading over there tomorrow morning I think.
<DarkwingDuck> AFAIK... Not right now...
<philipballew> alright. if anything is needed feel free to let me know. I was gonna get there at like 4 on saturday
<pleia2> bkerensa: I tend to assume 2-4 slices per person and then have lots of munchies (cookies, chips, etc)
<kdub> wat up people
<quicksilver_> Word
<bkerensa> hi :)
<nhaines> pleia2: looks like the 10 free NES Virtual Console games for early Nintendo 3DS adopters are now available from the Nintendo eShop (a day early).
<pleia2> :D
<pleia2> cool, thanks
<nhaines> pleia2: connect to the eShop, choose "Settings" in the bottom left, then "Your Downloads", and they'll be listed there.  You can use the "redownload" link to get them.
<nhaines> :D
<nhaines> Man, those nachos were killer on my stomach.
<pleia2> hehe, my stomach hates corn, cheese and spicy, nachos are always killer (but so nommy!)
<erichammond> pleia2 (or anybody else affected): Does it bother you that there are web sites copying your blog content and adding ads?
<pleia2> erichammond: when they don't give attribution, yes (all my content is licensed cc-by-sa)
<erichammond> http://www.ubuntuforms.com/blog/elizabeth-krumbach-ubuntu-california-at-picnx-20-and-android-cookies/
<pleia2> that's enough attribution for me
<erichammond> got it.
<erichammond> My content is not for re-distribution without permission, but people think anything on Ubuntu Planet is a free-for-all.
<pleia2> there was one .my site that was copying without attribution for a while, but enough people complained that they took it down (I think it was actually run by a loco team, so it was easy to talk to them)
<DarkwingDuck> Jackpot!
<DarkwingDuck> So, I went to our venue for Sat to check it out...
<akk> I hate those sites that reprint content without attribution.
<akk> The ubuntuforums thing looks more like syndication -- makes it really clear it's pleia2's
<DarkwingDuck> Not only is the owner a HUGE Ubuntu user but... He is also the sitting hotspot for the peace Love and Autarchy in San Diego.
<DarkwingDuck> Have an invitation for a table/booth at Libertopia 2011 in October.
<DarkwingDuck> 3 day event
<DarkwingDuck> pleia2, ping
<pleia2> akk: heh, "ubuntuforms" -  clearly trying to ride the typo rate of ubuntuforums (the site does annoy me a bit)
<pleia2> DarkwingDuck: that rocks :)
<DarkwingDuck> pleia2, What are conference packs for? Just OpenSource conventions/conferences?
<pleia2> DarkwingDuck: specifically "manning an Ubuntu booth" at a conference
<akk> Oh! Yes, that's annoying, I hadn't noticed the typo (did wonder why it would be on a forum, and then why it wasn't a forum when I saw it)
<pleia2> (so you can't just get them if you're going to a conference and casually handing stuff out)
<DarkwingDuck> pleia2, ahhh, So if I have an Ubuntu booth for a 3 day event at www.libertopia.org I *might* be able to get some CDs?
<bkerensa> pleia2: What if a conference is not doing booths but a loco was invited to spread ubuntu and advocate?
<pleia2> DarkwingDuck: you might, it's up to Canonical
<pleia2> bkerensa: I don't know, the page says "Ubuntu Booth" but you send your details to Canonical and they make a decision
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAtConferences
<DarkwingDuck> pleia2, I'll try...
<DarkwingDuck> pleia2, I'll also want/need a banner.
<DarkwingDuck> It's Oct 21-23
<pleia2> DarkwingDuck: I'm the team contact, so you'll need to send the details they want to me and I'll put in the request (I'll Cc: you of course)
<pleia2> DarkwingDuck: which one? generic ubuntu or ubuntu california?
<pleia2> we're using them both for the Solano Stroll on September 11th, but I can ship it up after
<DarkwingDuck> pleia2, doesn't matter to me... I'll gather in information and send it to you.
<pleia2> er, ship down? :)
<pleia2> my globe is upsidedown
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
<DarkwingDuck> I'll put the info together day and get it to you.
<DarkwingDuck> I want to do some research to see how many people were at the last couple of events.
<bkerensa> pleia2: On the conf kit page it says namebadges and leaflets.... does that mean we supply a design and canonical pays for them or idk just confused why it would be listed if Canonical doesnt provide it :)
<pleia2> bkerensa: I don't know, I think it's new (in the past all they gave were lanyards, not pin badges)
<jyo> pleia2: What are we doing for flyers for Solano Stroll?
<pleia2> jyo: I'm printing out some of the ones from https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-california/+junk/flyers (ubuntu-ca-infosheet-bw.svg)
<pleia2> and I think jdeslip has leftovers from the picnic
<DarkwingDuck> pleia2, for this event pack... should I set my name for the shipping?
<pleia2> DarkwingDuck: we can ship it anywhere you want
<pleia2> so to you, or the venue, whatever
<DarkwingDuck> pleia2, pango pango
<DarkwingDuck> :P:P
<pleia2> ?
<DarkwingDuck> Sorry, family inside joke that slipped.
<DarkwingDuck> lyz@ubuntu.com right?
<pleia2> yeah that's fine
<akk> DarkwingDuck's family spends a lot of time rendering fonts. :)
<DarkwingDuck> akk, ROFL
<kdub> fonts fonts
<kdub> (i'm constructive on irc today...)
<DarkwingDuck> kdub, Dude, we are going to start some kick@$$ stuff in San Diego.
<kdub> hopefully
<kdub> i still want to visit nuecleon out east
<philipballew> did ubuntu update the wiki site because my wiki looks kinda different?
<nhaines> Looks like they've made more brand-compliant enhancements.
<philipballew> thats maybe what it is... have you ever seen a place to learn how to make your personal wiki look better?
 * philipballew wants his to "pop" more
<nhaines> I'm not sure I understand the question.
<philipballew> oh nhaines have you seen a guide on how to make a wiki, some people's wiki's are more involved and better layed out then some. like mine is all text right now but some have pictures?
<nhaines> The way you do that is you "edit" the fancy wiki pages and study how they added photos and formatting.
<philipballew> hum. i like that idea, It seems if mine looks better it is seen as better in some ways
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-09-01
<nhaines> I'll get around to updating mine eventually.
<grantbow-droid> Welcome orangezz to the channel :-)
<orangezz> HEY Grant
<grantbow-droid> Hey suzie
<philipballew> why hello!
<orangezz> Hey
<grantbow-droid> andchat is useful
<pleia2> anyone feel like testing lernid? :)
<pleia2> we're doing a testing session over in #ubuntu-classroom and #ubuntu-classroom-chat, just need to install the devel version (we can tell you how)
<nhaines> pleia2: how long will it take?
<pleia2> nhaines: as long as you can stick around for
<pleia2> just test what you can, if you need to leave it's fine
<nhaines> Not sure I can tonight.... but I thought since oneiric's becoming a little creaky, why not think about it? :)
<pleia2> :)
<nhaines> Tomorrow, with beta 1 being released, I'll probably do a reinstall.
<pleia2> oh geez, beta is tomorrow, this week is officially too busy
<sn9> On 2011-09-08, 7 days from now, your membership
<sn9> in the Ubuntu California (ubuntu-california) Launchpad team
<sn9> is due to expire.
<sn9> <https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-california>
<sn9> If you want, you can renew this membership at
<sn9> <https://launchpad.net/~daniel-gimpelevich/+expiringmembership/ubuntu-california>
<sn9> If your membership does expire, we'll send you one more message to let
<sn9> you know it's happened.
<sn9> Thanks for using Launchpad!
<nhaines> sn9: been another year, eh?
<sn9> apparently so
<sn9> "Membership renewed until 2012-09-07."
<aaditya> Is it a coincidence that our memberships are expiring at the same time?
<aaditya> Membership renewed until 2012-09-07.
<philipballew> this channel is much more dead at this hour
 * philipballew is usually more free this time
<bkerensa> :P
 * bkerensa knows why he avoids state lug channels sometimes :P
<bkerensa> they seem to hate Ubuntu :)
<bkerensa> wow
<bkerensa> I submitted a conf kit request yesterday and I'm pretty sure they just shipped it this morning because I got a e-mail from UPS saying Merchandise Mania shipped something... When I got my Ubuntu shirt from the UK it was from a similar name
<nhaines> bkerensa: maybe you don't remember ordering one of their stylish new hats!
 * nhaines waits impatiently for the oneiric Beta 1 announcement.
<bkerensa> nhaines: ?
 * bkerensa is confused
<nhaines> bkerensa: beta 1 is the first milestone where a development image is produced for more widespread testing.
<bkerensa> LOL
<bkerensa> nhaines: I know what beta 1 is :P but what is this about a hat?
<nhaines> :)
<nhaines> bkerensa: you got a shipment confirmation from Merchandise Mania.
<nhaines> Why wouldn't someone want one of these beauties? http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=878
<bkerensa> nhaines: Yes but I did not order any hat..... or anything
<bkerensa> =o
<bkerensa> they are nice... I have said so in the paste but idk its to early for this :P
<nhaines> I wish they're release oneiric shirts already so I could just put in my order now.  :P
<nhaines> s/they're/they'd/
<bkerensa> I wish they sold stuff in USD so I dont have to convert :)
<nhaines> bkerensa: they do.  :)
<bkerensa> nhaines: There is no way this is a hat :P it weighs 2.0KGS according to UPS so thats what four pounds?
<nhaines> bkerensa: you never know!  Everything's pounds over there...
<pleia2> bkerensa: the "currency to view" dropbox is at the bottom of the page in the shop
<pleia2> (it used to be more obvious)
<bkerensa> oh =o thanks so much.... A week ago I was looking at stuff and didnt wanna calculate prices and then shipping to USD
<bkerensa> :D
 * bkerensa wishes they made bigger shirts =(
<bkerensa> Only 3X they offer is the hoodie.... My natty shirt is a bit snug :P I had to do a bit of scretching
<bkerensa> pleia2: Have you checked out Glitch yet?
<pleia2> bkerensa: haven't even heard of it
<nhaines> pleia2: have you checked out Mutter?
<pleia2> you guys are just telling me random words
<nhaines> haha
<pleia2> :) no
<nhaines> pleia2: it's on my list.  :)
<bkerensa> glitch.com <--- SF Bay Area developed indy game pretty cool
<pleia2> bkerensa: ah, not much of an on-computer gamer these days
<bkerensa> =o oh
<bkerensa> DnD type? :)
<pleia2> consoles
<bkerensa> nice!
 * bkerensa got a 360 last year and I kind got burnt out I play like 3 hours a day of call of duty blackops =o
<bkerensa> plus they keep releasing more maps which = more money gone :P
<pleia2> I did go to D&D Experience back in 2008 but that was sorta my last hurrah as far as tabletop games go (and it was after I hadn't played in like 6 years)
<nhaines> pleia2: I very successfully DMed a game this year (my first time! :D) with some friends and some kids.
<nhaines> What's funny is it was the 9yo who was always doing wacky things and saving the day.  Not quite locked into the computer game "I can only interact with a couple things" box.
<nhaines> I should probably start that up again because I spent $150 in books and tiles.  :P
 * nhaines is eating bluefin sashimi right now.
<bkerensa> :(
<bkerensa> sushi
<nhaines> My boss caught them yesterday!
<pleia2> nhaines: heh, so easy to spend $150 on those books
<akk> very fresh!
<nhaines> pleia2: I wanted to support my local comic book stores but Amazon was so much cheaper that I basically spent what I would've on the core rulebook set and had enough over for three dungeon tile sets and a couple sets of dice.  :P
<nhaines> (I did source the dice locally though.)
<MarkDude> Dice are awesome
<akk> Sometimes it's hard to support local stores. We were pretty surprised when a new *lawnmower* was way cheaper on amazon than locally (and free shipping!)
<MarkDude> I mean I want a whole case of them
<MarkDude> A few people bring theirs to Super Nerd Night
<kdub_> i now understand why microsoft's products are the way they are... #msvisualstudio
<nhaines> kdub_: why's that?
<DarkwingDuck> nhaines, SCaLE is in Jan 2012... Did you want to do another Ubucon?
<nhaines> DarkwingDuck: yes, I've been telling Gareth that since April.  :)
<DarkwingDuck> nhaines, I'll make sure you get in... I volunteered to help this year.
<DarkwingDuck> With SCaLE that is.
<DarkwingDuck> This is my first bit, working on more graphics now. http://people.ubuntu.com/~david.wonderly/SCaLE10/scale_10x_banner_penguin.png
<nhaines> DarkwingDuck: Gareth and Ilan pretty much assured me a place in SCaLE10X.  They've been nothing but extraordinary from the time Amber Graner approached us and even throughout last Ubucon on short notice.  :)
<pleia2> nhaines: I met Ilan!
<DarkwingDuck> Yup, Been talking to and working with Ilan online
<nhaines> pleia2: Ilan is pretty awesome.  :)
<pleia2> he was at the linux picnic, we went all sysadmin geekout
<pleia2> I didn't realize who he was until later :)
<nhaines> Haha.  :)
<pleia2> (this is normal for me, I never know who I'm talking to)
<nhaines> (me either, but what's worse is when they all seem to know you!)
<pleia2> haha, yeah
<nhaines> I'm actually recognized a lot, which baffles me a little but I guess it's a good thing.  :)
<pleia2> he asked if I was going to speak at ubucon again
<pleia2> wait, you know who I am? neato!
<nhaines> haha!  :)  They know everyone and I have no idea how.
<nhaines> I just preordered Artificial Heart from Jonathan Coulton.  And I mean I ordered the $100 superfan package.
<nhaines> I also got an email with a digital download link with a HUGE album cover image, and then links for the album in 1) lossless AAC, FLAC, 329k MP3, VBR MP3, and Ogg Vorbis.
<nhaines> Oh and a link to md5sums!  :D
<pleia2> sweet
<nhaines> I already have all of his music and mostly for free, so superfan pack seemed the right thing to do.
<nhaines> Also now he's going to send me a USB flash drive with all his music.
 * nhaines continues waiting patiently for Beta 1.
 * pleia2 has xubuntu release announcement at the ready
<pleia2> now? now? how about now?
 * pleia2 waits
<bkerensa> now
<MarkDude> Coulton +1
<bkerensa> Hmmm 99 cent store is selling Philips 22" flat screen for 99cents in Cali
<bkerensa> damn
<aaditya> Really?
<DarkwingDuck> What?
<DarkwingDuck> Yup. http://www.digitaljournal.com/pr/408615
<aaditya> Damn.
<aaditya> wow.
<kdub_> DarkwingDuck: /me is trying to think of a scale talk topic
<nhaines> kdub_: SCaLE talk topic for you: global asynchronous kernel locks-friend or foe?
<nhaines> Oneiric Ocelot Beta 1 was just released! \o/ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/TechnicalOverview/Beta1
<nhaines> Server images seem to be missing this time around though...
<akk> Hmm, the release notes mention xubuntu having the onboard keyboard in the menus now, but there's no mention of it for regular ubuntu.
<akk> No joy for tablet users yet?
<DarkwingDuck> I've used kubuntu on a tablet and it has an on-screen keyboard. I'm saving money for an EXOPC tablet
<akk> I have a meego exopc, and you can't use it with a natty livecd without a keyboard attached. Didn't think to try kubuntu -- didn't know it was good for tablets!
<DarkwingDuck> The Plasma netbook worked well on the 3 hybred tablets I've used.
<DarkwingDuck> I need to get an exopc
<akk> cool, I'll have to try plasma netbook some time.
<nhaines> akk: It seems to have received a big shrug again this cycle.
<nhaines> Although there was a bug or two they squashed.
<akk> darn
<nhaines> akk: yeah, disappointing.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-09-02
<MarkDude> akk:  you free on the 24th for a geeknic in Los Gatos?
<akk> Yes!
<akk> And we could call it Geequinox (okay, the equinox is actually the 23rd, but close enough)
<akk> :)
<MarkDude> Oh that would be awesome
<MarkDude> good idea
<MarkDude> Cool I should event details up by early next week
<MarkDude> the 17th wasa going to be tooo close
<MarkDude> I am going to be in bay for 3 days next week
<akk> whew! I'm away on the 17th, but the 23rd would be awesome
<MarkDude> then ohio
<akk> when's ohio?
<MarkDude> then back on the 12th
<MarkDude> Seot 11th weekend
<MarkDude> sept
<MarkDude> lovely time to travel
<MarkDude> Dont touch my junk
<MarkDude> lol
<akk> heh
<pleia2> rww: my con(gratulations|dolences) for your recent #defocus privileges ;)
<DarkwingDuck> Yay! I'm learning Inkscape hardcore. http://people.ubuntu.com/~david.wonderly/SCaLE10/
<rww> pleia2: lol, thanks
<pleia2> DarkwingDuck: interested in doing the Kubuntu part of a UserDays tutorial on the 24th?
<DarkwingDuck> pleia2, Sure.
<pleia2> (but doing it for real this time so I don't need to find a maco at last second :P)
<pleia2> I need to find a Lubuntu person too
<DarkwingDuck> pleia2, I'll mark it in my calendar. :P:P
<pleia2> I figure we each get 20 minutes, I'll do xubuntu
<DarkwingDuck> Just an overview of what Kubuntu has to offer?
<pleia2> yep, lemme dig up the logs of what maco and I have done in the past
<DarkwingDuck> Okay cool, thank you.
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDays/01292011/Desktop%20Environments%3A%20Gnome%2C%20KDE%2C%20XFCE
<pleia2> instead it'll be KDE, XFCE, LXDE
<pleia2> Unity can have its own whole session
<DarkwingDuck> We each get 20 or, we get 20 for the DEs?
<pleia2> I dunno, I forgot I did that whole intro thing about what DEs are
<pleia2> probably we explain what DEs are and each get 10 minutes to say how our favorite one is awesome, then answer questions
<pleia2> so less kubuntu, more KDE
<DarkwingDuck> That's what I was thinking.
<DarkwingDuck> Yes.
<DarkwingDuck> And how they differ from Ubuntu/Unity/Gnome/Canonical Ra ra ra
 * DarkwingDuck ducks
<pleia2> hehe
<DarkwingDuck> Who is doing Gnome/Unity?
<pleia2> I might ask jorge
 * DarkwingDuck grins
<pleia2> or tell jorge to find someone, he's good at that
<akk> blah, DEs, they're a passing fad, everyone will go back to window managers before long  ;P
<DarkwingDuck> hehehe
<pleia2> but I think it needs its own session so all the flaming can stay in there session :)
<akk> haha
<DarkwingDuck> lol
 * pleia2 makes sure we have lots of classroom admins around during that session
<pleia2> QUESTION: WHY DID YOU RUIN MY LIFE WITH UNITY?!!??!!!11111
<pleia2> x100
<DarkwingDuck> But, it should be mentioned in the DE session a bit..
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> we can start out by saying "We'll talk about alternate DEs from the default Unity in Ubuntu"
<pleia2> that's all :)
<DarkwingDuck> Just a "Unity/Gnome will have their own session, this is for the variations".
<pleia2> yeah
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
<DarkwingDuck> You took the words out of my mouth.
<DarkwingDuck> Although, I think it's a good idea.
<DarkwingDuck> Lubuntu is official now isn't it?
<pleia2> yep! :)
<pleia2> pretty exciting
<DarkwingDuck> ohhh yeah.
<DarkwingDuck> pleia2, what's the classroom backroom channel again?
<pleia2> #ubuntu-classroom-backstage
<bkerensa> pleia2: I found out it was a Conf Kit shipped this morning... That was quick right? I sent the request last night after 7pm =o
<DarkwingDuck> philipballew, have you tried https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenVPN
<philipballew> no I have not DarkwingDuck Im afraid ill ssh into it. do stuff and eff up the server where I cant connect at all maybe
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
<rww> thank the gods for LISH
<DarkwingDuck> philipballew, After this weekend I'll play with VPNs on my server and give you access... The joys of a static IP address.
<philipballew> ive been using no-ip .com lately
<philipballew> 2 days till jam
<DarkwingDuck> Aye, and I'm still struggling with my damn local mirror.
<DarkwingDuck> Well, not fully.
<DarkwingDuck> But, with the logistics of having it there.
<philipballew> how so?
<philipballew> It would probably be easy to set up a vpn. maybr only a few hours of work
 * bkerensa needs to find the cheapest colo on the west coast I wonder if its still Hurricane Electric
<DarkwingDuck> pleia2, you still awake?
<DarkwingDuck> philipballew, setting up the local mirror now...
<DarkwingDuck> 74 gigs of info DLing.
 * kdub_ should be on irc at night more...
<DarkwingDuck> pleia2, woot! We are getting a conf pack for Libertopia.
<pleia2> :D
<pleia2> and I'll ship the ubuntu banner and tablecloth down after the solano stroll
<DarkwingDuck> Whoot! Thanks!
<pleia2> we'll probably leave those down there for scale, we can get by with the old california banner for the rest of the year
<DarkwingDuck> ok
<MarkDude> Can I start making jokes about banners now?
 * MarkDude passes
<MarkDude> :)
<DarkwingDuck> MarkDude, you get my note from last night?
<kdub> DarkwingDuck: i don't know anything about libertopia, but from the name, i'd guss its in ocean beach...
<DarkwingDuck> Shelter Island.
<DarkwingDuck> kdub, I'll fill ya in on saturday.
<kdub> oh, i can't come on saturday :-/
<DarkwingDuck> Ahh, Okay. BRB
<bkerensa> pleia2: I found out officemax does Vinyl banners starting at $99.95 so I might get one before our release party.... I got our posters printed for tomorrow and catering ordered now just gotta go tomorrow and run this jam :)
<pleia2> cool :)
<MarkDude> DarkwingDuck: no i did not
<nhaines> Yay, I'm wrapping things up at work for the three-day weekend.  And by "wrapping things up" I mean I'm shutting down my computers.
<pleia2> poor computers
<nhaines> They get a reboot every week.  Ubuntu doesn't really need it (well, oneiric does) but Windows sure does!
<pleia2> I wondered if that had gotten better with recent windows releases
<pleia2> you'd think they'd eventually find the memory leaks that makes windows explode after a week
<pleia2> but I guess when your customers are used to frequent reboots already it's not a high priority
<pleia2> t-mobile now warns me to reboot my android phone every week, somehow in my mind I've taken this alert as some kind of challenge
<nhaines> pleia2: sure, well, I don't have recent Windows releases, ha.
<nhaines> Oh, I usually go two or three weeks before I forget to charge it or I want to restart it or something.
<nhaines> Why does T-Mobile warn you to reboot every week?
<pleia2> it's a t-mobile app, I don't know
<nhaines> ha
<pleia2> I suspect there are sometimes rogue apps that get stuck and reboots every week make sure customers have a better experience in the long run
<pleia2> but yeah, I only reboot if netflix goes crazy and eats my phone (stupid netflix) or I go on a plane
<nhaines> ha
<nhaines> Yeah, I woke up today and didn't have a notification bar.
<nhaines> So reboot was needed.
<pleia2> the new market is a disaster for me
<pleia2> realized this morning that I hadn't gotten any app upgrades in weeks
<pleia2> my market only sees 2 apps installed, there are some "clear market cache, reboot, pray" tricks but none have worked so far
<nhaines> pleia2: you'll have to reinstall those apps.  But usually an upgrade doesn't trigger that.
<nhaines> (that is, market upgrade usually doesn't break app associations.)
<pleia2> nhaines: reinstalling them doesn't help, they still don't show up in my apps
<rww> i guess the "feature" in "feature phone" is "it works"
<jyo> rww: You still need any more books?
<rww> jyo: I'm sorry, my memory is terrible. Books?
<jyo> rww: Blog post!
<jyo> rww: Textbooks, I mean.
<rww> people read that o.O?
<rww> one came in today apparently, another two still on backorder
<rww> I think I'm going to cancel everything from that bookstore, including the one that came in, and get the ones I actually need from another store that aren't ridiculous
 * Ttech wobbles
<Ttech> pleia2, I've been told to poke you about cds
<pleia2> Ttech: yep, where are you located?
<pleia2> (we ship them all over the state, so lots of people have bundles)
<Ttech> SF and LA area, LA currently. :/
<Ttech> Do you guys ever meet?
<pleia2> you might be able to get some from nhaines at his Lake Forest ubuntu hour that's held twice a week, next is sept 8th: http://nhaines.livejournal.com/62158.html
<pleia2> the whole team doesn't usually get together, but a lot of us come down for SCaLE in LA every year
<pleia2> I also shipped some to DarkwingDuck but he's San Diego and if he has any left he's probably giving them out at their global jam in SD tomorrow
<Ttech> mmm
<pleia2> will you be in SF soon?
<Ttech> Not likely.
<pleia2> I can ship one down to you if you need (but I pay for this out of pocket, so it's easier if you meet up with someone in your region)
<Ttech> Ah yea, I'm so sad they stopped doing free cds
<Ttech> Made it much harder for me to use Ubuntu.
<pleia2> not able to download isos?
<Ttech> pleia2, It takes me ~10 hours to download Ubuntu
<pleia2> ah
<Ttech> 4 hours if I'm lucky on some days.
<pleia2> well I can ship an 11.04 disk if you need, just email me: lyz@ubuntu.com
<pleia2> (I'm leaving for a trip in 15 minutes though, so I won't be able to ship it until next week)
<Ttech> Alright.
<Ttech> I'll have a go at dist upgrade from 10.04
<pleia2> you'll want to go to 10.10 first
<pleia2> but once you're done with both upgrades that's as much as downloading a whole iso :(
<Ttech> yeah
<Ttech> Might steal a friends internet though. :P
<DarkwingDuck> I can ship if needed too :)
<DarkwingDuck> I'm in San Diego.
<bkerensa> Want some of this: http://imgur.com/SuiVM
<bkerensa> :)
<pleia2> bkerensa: all for your jam?
<pleia2> huh, we still haven't gotten our ubuntu books
<Ttech> bkerensa, You get all that stuff free?
<bkerensa> LOL thats only what I wanted to pull out of my closet
<bkerensa> I have 17 boxes of stuff
<Ttech> Free?
<bkerensa> yeah
<bkerensa> ofc
<DarkwingDuck> where you get all that swag? :)
<Ttech> Is that just because your insane loco people?
<DarkwingDuck> :D We are all insane.
<bkerensa> Let me see..... O'Reilly, Linux New Media (Ubuntu User), LinuxJournal, ThinkGeek, OpenStack, Apress, No Starch and then since Canonical doesnt like to give stuff for non conferences Linbit bought us stickers from Canonical :P
<DarkwingDuck> I should probably contact them for swag to hand out at Libertopia 2011.
<bkerensa> Then I got catering sponsored by one company... I got a entire startups corporate office donated for our use.... Beverages and Beer donated :P
<bkerensa> Yeah
<bkerensa> do it
<DarkwingDuck> You have contact info? david.wonderly@kubuntu.org
<bkerensa> Our release party will probably be pretty lowkey though not a bunch of swag but I will be buying Oneiric cd's and likely have it catered
<DarkwingDuck> Because AFAIK we will have the only FOSS table at Libertopia.
<bkerensa> DarkwingDuck: Yeah who's contact info you need? :)
<DarkwingDuck> Any and all. :)
<kdub> sweet, decent graphics card to replace my broken one on sale for $20 :D
<DarkwingDuck> I'm getting into the groove of this event setup stuff.
<bkerensa> I will shoot you a e-mail in a sec
<DarkwingDuck> speaking of graphics... Any amount of telling my how much I suck would be nice on this... http://people.ubuntu.com/~david.wonderly/SCaLE10/
<kdub> DarkwingDuck: looks like the conference badge from last year :P not bad
<Ttech> bkerensa, Feel free to send me some of that. :P
<DarkwingDuck> I'm tossing more ideas/designs.
<DarkwingDuck> I'm working with SCaLE this year.
<DarkwingDuck> So, I'll be there and I'll help out where I can at the booth
<DarkwingDuck> But, I'll be a busy working man. :)
<kdub> workends! :D
<bkerensa> Sent
<DarkwingDuck> Thanks!
<bkerensa> it takes a bit of work
<DarkwingDuck> Yup, But it will be awesome. :)
<DarkwingDuck> Canonical is sending a conference pack.
<bkerensa> cool
<DarkwingDuck> So, I'll add these with that and I'll have some massive swag. :)
<DarkwingDuck> We'll have a nice booth.
<bkerensa> yeah it took on a hour for them to send mine.... I sent it the other day late night and within the first hour of a normal business day they sent it yesterday
<Ttech> How do you guys get into all this crazy stuff. :/
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-09-03
<pleia2> Ttech: a lot of companies are friendly to folks who run booths and tables at events
<pleia2> so it gets them publicity
<Ttech> I don't run booths, but I'd love to go to conferences. :P
<pleia2> well the key is you have to *run* something at a conference or event :) bkerensa is running a global jam this weekend, DarkwingDuck is running a jam this weekend and a booth at a conference next month
<bkerensa> pleia2: The idea is they hope you will talk about their products and create buzz which in turn will line their pockets :)
<bkerensa> eh why did it autocomplete your nick =o
<pleia2> hehe
<Ttech> global jam?
<bkerensa> 26 people RSVP'ed with 6 possibles and I know we invited 15 other people who are not even RSVP'ing so this should be a huge jam jam jam :D
<Ttech> what is it?
<bkerensa> Ttech: Global Jam is a event that essentially is aiming to kickstart activity and contributions through locos to support the Ubuntu community at large
<bkerensa> So various locos have different themes like Bugs, upgrades, testing, support etc
<Ttech> One of you guys is doing a san diego one this weekend methinks?
<bkerensa> ttyl guys gotta head to 2600 and try and plug Ubuntu
<DarkwingDuck> Yes, I'm doing San Diego tomorrow.
 * pleia2 wanders toward airport
<Ttech> DarkwingDuck, I don't know if I can manage, but I'll look it up
<Ttech> SD is a long drive.
<DarkwingDuck> Emails sent, we shall see what comes of it.
<Ttech> nak
<Ttech> ack
<philipballew> DarkwingDuck, so will you be bringing that to the place or you gonna have a vpn set up thing?
<philipballew> I am gonna send out a reminder email for the jam right
<DarkwingDuck> pleia2, ping
<bkerensa> ping indeed
 * pleia2 waves from arizona
 * MarkDude is in ur So Cal, breathing ur smog- drinking the tap water
<MarkDude> ok- not drinking the tap water
<akk> Not drinking the tap water?
<akk> Is it bad where you are? Most places, tap water tests cleaner than bottled water (or so I keep reading).
 * bkerensa is heading to Safeway here in a few gotta pickup a veggie tray and other snacks in addition to catering.... I think we may have excess of what we projected in attendance
<bkerensa> :D
<philipballew> i need to see if its worth it for me to pick up food if ours is at a coffee house
<bkerensa> maybe just bring some cookies and some soda
<bkerensa> or water
<bkerensa> idk some people travel a bit so its nice to add incentive
<bkerensa> we have a guy driving from Seattle to Portland just to come
<akk> At a coffee house they probably won't want you bringing outside food.
<bkerensa> true
<akk> Unless they're donating their space (or you're paying) specifically for the event.
<philipballew_> akk, yeah, their donating. darkwingduck found someone who uses ubuntu and owns a coffee shop in downtown sd
<philipballew_> dont ask me how he did it. but props to him
<akk> Ah, yes, they might be more open to different options. Still, a coffee shop like that is one you want to make happy! So if you can bring them lots of business rather than bringing in outside food, that's nicer.
<philipballew_> what time were you gonna get over there DarkwingDuck  ?
<DarkwingDuck> I'm going to try and be there around 4-430
<philipballew_> me as well. anything I can bring you see?
<DarkwingDuck> Your computer... Other then that... i don't think so. I'm not sure how many people are going to be there.
<philipballew_> I might bring an extra laptop just in care. nhaines said he might and I had 2 people say they might come. I immagine we'd have some random people show up as well
<DarkwingDuck> Sweet
<philipballew> Off to the Global Jam!
<philipballew> gonna be a nice bike ride on a day thats in the 70's here
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-09-04
<raevol> jammin in san diego
<Ttech> I'm there... D:
<DarkwingDuck> San Diego style.
<philipballew> gonna be fun!!!!
<raevol> attempt #2
<raevol> torrenting 11.10 install iso, hope the cafe doesn't mind :3
<raevol> hey philipballew lololol
<bkerensa> Global Jam was a success
<bkerensa> :D
<akk> yay!
<akk> Was it arranged around doing a specific thing, or more general?
 * akk hasn't made it to a jam yet, but the ones around here usually seem to have specific topics/goals
<raevol> more general, we actually mostly just chatted about things
<akk> That's probably better, then you don't have people not coming because the theme doesn't sound interesting.
<raevol> for the first loco thing san diego has done in a while, we had a decent turnout
<philipballew> has anyone here seen a cheep domain registry company?
<bkerensa> akk: We had planned on doing bug triaging and documentation but in the end people ran late and our venue was reserved for only two hours so basically we gave some overviews on contributing and how to do such and get involved and did a brief q+a on contributing
<bkerensa> akk: I wish we had more time to actually do some contributions but I guess it was like a Intro to Contributing to Ubuntu/ Social Event
<philipballew> bkerensa, thats exactly what happened here
<bkerensa> next year if I'm still team lead then I will plan to start the event much earlier say 9am or 10am and then run it all afternoon so we can actually do some triaging and doc work like I had planned
<akk> It's actualy really hard to do anything useful at a group social thing like that.
<akk> I've been to a bunch of mapping parties (openstreetmap) and they always get bogged down before the point of anybody actually checking in any map changes
<akk> though the "go out and walk around with GPSes" part works well.
<bkerensa> akk: Yeah but the good thing is we got a lot of new people who work at tech companies whether it was women or teachers to come and now we drew more interest in the LoCo and in Ubuntu and I got to talk with some teachers and told them about my idea for getting ubuntu pc's into classrooms so it was an excellent advocacy event and lots of info was given
<akk> Events always seem to get bogged down with stuff like "oops, the wifi keeps disconnecting" and "oh, wait, I thought I had that installed on my laptop, we all need to install this package first"
<philipballew> a local mirrior helps
<akk> If you had your own router to set up a local net, and then one of the laptops was a mirror, that would help a lot
<akk> though sneakernet with usb sticks often works well.
<akk> I've been to many an event that was saved by passing around three or four USB sticks until everybody had a copy.
<bkerensa> akk: We did get a few people to try Oneirc
<bkerensa> Oneiric*
<philipballew> its already pretty stable
<bkerensa> We had Wifi since we were in a corporate office
<philipballew> how many were there?
<akk> Events are always in a place that "has wifi", but having it actually work and continue to work throughout the event is much more rare. :)
<philipballew> they should use ddwrt
<philipballew> that stuff's awesome
<bkerensa> how many what?
<bkerensa> I think we had over 15 people but a lot of people ended up not making it due to labor day and also probably from some extracurricular activity on Friday :P
<philipballew> more then we had. awesome!!!
<bkerensa> Video from our Global Jam: http://youtu.be/acLkfmecTTs
<grantbow> http://www.dreamfish.com/pg/gblog/read/25008/Linux-Fundamentals comments welcome
<DarkwingDuck> grantbow, will take a look in a minute.
<Ttech> Linux Fundimential?
<philipballew> Nice!
<grantbow> some context - this is written for a community that philosophically very much agrees with open source but has limited skills to help one another yet.
<grantbow> When I get to Nairobi, Kenya this week I hope to help them install alot of Ubuntu.
<grantbow> and a Debian server as a prototype since that's what dreamfish.com runs
<grantbow> s/prototype/staging server/
<grantbow> actually that's not totally true. They are having an open source sprint on Sept 11, same day as Solano Stroll in Berkeley.
<grantbow> http://www.dreamfish.com/pg/gblog/read/24972/Dreamfish-Hack-a-day
<philipballew> would someone who is more knowledgeable then me (that means anyone here) review my wiki sometime and just get back to me with what you see wrong https://wiki.ubuntu.com/philipballew
<philipballew> ill get to the spelling errors sometime soon
<rww> forUm >.>
<rww> apart from that, I don't have a wikipage, so... *wanders off*
<philipballew> i like the emoticon there
<philipballew> does this seem like a good deal ?
<philipballew> http://www.ebay.com/itm/PNY-GeForce-7300-GS-DDR2-256MB-PCI-E-GRAPHIC-CARD-/130562306027?pt=PCC_Video_TV_Cards&hash=item1e661eafeb
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-08-27
<pleia2> meeting in ~15 minutes
<pleia2> hi everyone
<pleia2> #startmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting started Mon Aug 27 02:01:43 2012 UTC.  The chair is pleia2. Information about MeetBot at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<darthrobot> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<pleia2> who all is here for the meeting? :)
<jyo> o/
 * eps waves
<pleia2> #link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/12August26
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/12August26 - Ubuntu Wiki]
<pleia2> our agenda
<pleia2> #topic Ubuntu Global Jam
<pleia2> #link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam
<darthrobot> Title: [UbuntuGlobalJam - Ubuntu Wiki]
<pleia2> so, once a cycle the whole Ubuntu community does an Ubuntu Global Jam
<pleia2> we didn't really participate last time (I met up with ebroder at a coffee shop last minute, but that hardly counts :))
<pleia2> this time I'm going to host one in downtown San Francisco, focused on teaching folks how to do ISO testing
<pleia2> we're 99% sure we have a venue, but I am waiting for a confirmation from andrew_wmf just so I know everything is good to go
<pleia2> then we'll announce it all
<pleia2> a project page for the team is set up if anyone else around the state wants to plan anything
<pleia2> #link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/QuantalGlobalJam
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Projects/QuantalGlobalJam - Ubuntu Wiki]
<pleia2> anyone have any comments? questions?
<jtatum> Happy Sunday :)
<pleia2> I'm doing a pretty organized jam this time around, but they can be pretty casual, we've done a couple that were at Bobby G's pizzeria
<eps> Checking for conflicts ... well, you're scheduled against a Sumo Wrestling Demonstration: http://www.sfjapantown.org/Events/
<darthrobot> Title: [Japantown San Francisco: Calendar]
<pleia2> hehe
<jyo> sounds good. I'll be busy that Saturday morning/early afternoon but I'll definitely drop by.
<pleia2> great, I'm thinking of noon-4PM
<pleia2> maybe 5 :)
<pleia2> we'll order pizza around 1 probably
<jtatum> For some reason I was thinking it was a 24 hour marathon. Hehe
<pleia2> well, since it's actually 3 days it's 72 hours ;)
 * eps can eat a lot of pizza in 72 hours
<pleia2> but how long we can run a physical event it quite limited
<toddc> stopped in to say hi!!
<pleia2> (partially by the person running it, she doesn't want to do more than a 5 hour event right now)
<pleia2> <-- she
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> alright, well if anyone else wants to run a jam somewhere and has some questions, you know where to find me
<pleia2> #topic Other upcoming events
<pleia2> so, fates have conspired so that the next SF Ubuntu Hour lands 4 days after the jam ;)
<pleia2> that's coming up on September 12th
<pleia2> #link http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-california/1899/detail/
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu Hour San Francisco | Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal]
<pleia2> I emailed Jack to ask if we are participating in the Solano Stroll this year, it lands on September 9th
<pleia2> (day after the jam, yikes!)
<pleia2> he has been quite busy, but has contacted them to see if it's too late to reserve a table, so we'll see where that goes and do a call to the list for volunteers if needed
<pleia2> anyone else have anything coming up? :)
<eps> SCaLE in six months?
<pleia2> yeah, I know Gareth has been in touch with nhaines about Ubucon
<pleia2> I suspect we'll have a table again too (I just hope someone else runs it, speaking and booth running almost killed me last year :))
<pleia2> er, this year
<pleia2> #topic Any other business?
<pleia2> so, anything else?
<pleia2> Mt View ubuntu hour the other night was fun, got to see jtatum, jyo and jledbetter (that's a lot of Js!)
<jtatum> Thanks for coming, pleia2. If anyone in this part of the world needs CDs, let me know.
<eps> Start burning 12.04.1 LTS ;-)
<jtatum> Or drop by the next UH :)
<pleia2> this is totally on topic because it has penguins: https://www.calacademy.org/events/sleepovers/index.php
<darthrobot> Title: [Academy Sleepovers | California Academy of Sciences]
<pleia2> one for 21+ coming up on september 21st :)
<pleia2> I bought a tauntaun sleeping bag and all
<pleia2> ok, I guess that's it
<pleia2> thanks everyone :)
<pleia2> #endmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting ended Mon Aug 27 02:24:15 2012 UTC.
<darthrobot> Minutes:        http://ihas.5cat.com/~darthrobot/ubuntu-us-ca/2012/ubuntu-us-ca.2012-08-27-02.01.moin.txt
<jtatum> Thanks pleia2! Enjoy outside! :)
<pleia2> will do!
 * eps is more excited about Bacon (not Jono) Aug. 30
<nhaines> Hmm, doesn't look like Ubuntu wants to install in a 64MB RAM environment.
<nhaines> pleia2: taun-taun sleeping bag ++
<eps> Is it all gooey inside?
<toddc> ewww
<nhaines> Yay, OCLUG mailing list is host to a debate saying that Evolution is not Open Source software because no one knows how its database is defined and cannot determine this from the source code.
<akk> That would be a serious annoyance, if true. Evolution doesn't/can't use mbox files or maildir or anything?
<akk> And "can't determine from the source code" I'm guessing means "it's crappy code and hard to read"
<akk> rather than some kind of magic binary plug-in that implements the database.
<akk> (that was what Netscape/Mozilla mail used to do, just after Netscape freed the source!)
<philballew> Anything good in the meeting. I was busy traveling.
<philballew> *meeting?
<nhaines> akk: The argument seems to be that most peopel can't read source code, therefore it's not "open source".  He's pushing for "accessible source."
<nhaines> I wrote a reply in German saying that the meaning of "open source" software was evident and did not depend on an understanding of specific code, just like the email was not "non-public" just because he didn't read German.
<bkerensa> pleia2: if anyone will be needing some Firefox for Android Stickers let me know :) I should have a shipment coming in this week
<bkerensa> they feature "Foxeh" from Japan :)
<nhaines> pleia2: http://www.thinkgeek.com/eefd/
<darthrobot> [R: www.thinkgeek.com] Title: [ThinkGeek :: Princess Leia Hoodie]
<pleia2> ooh, they actually have my size in stock now
 * pleia2 resists, tauntaun sleeping back already cost too much :)
<bkerensa> pleia2: :P I know ThinkGeeks PR Firm I might be able to work something out lulz
<pleia2> bkerensa: haha, thanks, but I'm saving up all my favors for the potential "send me to Ghana to deploy Ubuntu networks" soon ;)
<bkerensa> lol
<pleia2> lodging is covered, but the $1600 plane ticket is a bit painful right now (particularly since I'd be taking unpaid leave from work)
<bkerensa> chipin.com
<bkerensa> :)
<pleia2> we'll see how things shake out though, still figuring out timing details
<pleia2> yeah, there are a bunch of sites for it
<bkerensa> I bet you could raise it if you blog about it with a chipin widget
<pleia2> that's what I'm hoping, but we'll see
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-08-28
<bkerensa> pleia2: xubuntu docs would be interesting :)
<pleia2> they already exist, they're just outdated
<pleia2> I think they haven't been updated in 2 years or something :\
<pleia2> https://launchpad.net/xubuntu-docs
<darthrobot> Title: [Xubuntu Documentation in Launchpad]
<bkerensa> pleia2: if you want a official response (or close to it) jbicha is assumed leader although technically mdke is doc lead but per discussion at UDS (he really doesn't seem active)
<bkerensa> woah
<bkerensa> :D
 * bkerensa has been pondering switching to xubuntu
<bkerensa> I need to do some testing to see how much power xubuntu uses :D
<pleia2> thanks, I might track down jbicha directly, I think my request got lost in wiki discussion
<pleia2> but I'll give it another day
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> the XPL just sent an email to the list today about starting to move rewritten docs to docbook, they're in a wiki I'm hosting now
<pleia2> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/xubuntu-devel/2012-August/008392.html
<darthrobot> Title: [Documentation / Docbook experts/editors, where art thou?]
<pleia2> bkerensa: mind a quick PM?
<pleia2> (unrelated)
<bkerensa> sure
<kdub> hola channel
<pleia2> morning kdub
<philballew> Anyone here going to be in SD this week for linuxcon?
<philballew> Might head over if I have any free time...
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-08-29
<scientes> paulproteus, do you know of anyone going to burning man that has space for a few more?
<scientes> or anyone else?
<bkerensa> I would never go to Burning Man :P
<bkerensa> Not in a RV... Car... Boat or Plane :)
<scientes> bkerensa, how about skydiving in?
<paulproteus> scientes: yes, maybe, so long as you bring your own supplies
<paulproteus> the problem is that my friends have all already left, and I do not know if their cell phones work
<scientes> yes we havn't really got water or food
<scientes> but basically everything else
<scientes> inc tickets
<paulproteus> Interesting... can you e-mail me and I will remember to call them tonight?
<bkerensa> scientes: I would not arrive at burning man by any mode of transportation ;p
<bkerensa> plus the real burning man still lives strong at ocean beach
<scientes> paulproteus, just emailed you
<paulproteus> Sweet
<paulproteus> scientes: I just tried to call my friends who are there, and they did not answer. I think that there is no way I can reach them. So, you should probably look for other people. Sorry!
<scientes> paulproteus, We just got greyhound tickets, we will be in Reno at 6:10 tomarrow morning!
<paulproteus> Thumbs up
<scientes> yeah no cell phone service in BRC
<kdub> anyone tried cross compiling debian packages?
<philballew> kdub, Were you going to any of those linux talks at linuxcon?
<kdub> kinda expensive :/
<philballew> yeah, I noticed. I saw linus was speaking today, but decided not to go as its kinda procey, and not worth trying to bribe/sneak into.
<philballew> When your in college, you can get away with that easier.
<bkerensa> LinuxCon sponsors people
<bkerensa> FYI
<bkerensa> Ultimately they will want to see some work you do upstream though
<bkerensa> https://www.linuxfoundation.org/programs/developer/travel/request
<darthrobot> Title: [Travel Fund Request Form | The Linux Foundation]
<bkerensa> they have another Event Comp form somewhere
<philballew> bkerensa, yeah, ill let you know when I get patches into the kernel!
<philballew> I'm gonna see bkerensa If I get get jono that vancover shirt if he is in town
<bkerensa> ah
<philballew> as I am not a hokey fan. I think its a hokey shirt
<kdub> i'm more interested in the graphics stuff, but oh well :)
<kdub> philballew, are you bakc in town?
<philballew> kdub, yeah, as of three days ago
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-08-30
<philballew> Just got back from linuxcon. Seemed good there.
<pleia2> bkerensa: ZA is South Africa ;)
<pleia2> it's official! We're at Wikimedia at 149 New Montgomery Street on the 8th for our Global Jam :)
<pleia2> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-california/1918/detail/
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu California San Francisco QA Jam | Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal]
<pleia2> I'll send out an announcement on the list later (back to work now)
<raevol> awesome :)
<greg-g> great location!
<greg-g> I maybe'd ;)
<bkerensa> pleia2: I just found this out
<bkerensa> >.<
<bkerensa> pleia2: whats the laptop u got on sale at frys?
<dragon> Vaio?
<pleia2> bkerensa: Lenovo G575 http://www.frys.com/product/7250293
<darthrobot> Title: [FRYS.com | LENOVO]
<dragon> Whoa, that's a good deal.
<pleia2> I paid $50 more a few months back, but that was a good deal too
<bkerensa> I have a UPS package coming from a PR company and no idea whats inside
<bkerensa> >.<
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-09-01
<akk> Anybody use libreoffice in 12.04? It claims to have templates, but all the template categories seem to be empty.
<akk> Is there some extra package I need to install to get them? (I looked for a package with template in the name, but there aren't any.)
<akk> I don't want anything fancy, just a standard business letter -- openoffice used to have that.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-09-02
<pleia2> bkerensa: about?
 * pleia2 sends email
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Website: http://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: Sunday, September 9th, 7:00pm PDT | This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
<bkerensa> pleia2: https://code.launchpad.net/~bkerensa/launchpad/fix-for-1044457/
<darthrobot> Title: [fix-for-1044457 : Code : Launchpad itself]
<bkerensa> hopefully that does it
<bkerensa> ;p
<bkerensa> There was an awful lot of space in custom widget strings
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-08-26
 * pleia2 waves
<pleia2> meeting in a few minutes
 * philipballew is here for the meeting
 * eps is here for the food
<pleia2> #startmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting started Mon Aug 26 02:00:07 2013 UTC.  The chair is pleia2. Information about MeetBot at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<darthrobot> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<pleia2> ok, meeting time!
<pleia2> hi there philipballew and eps :)
<pleia2> anyone else here for the meeting?
<philipballew> hello
<eps> hi-hi
<pleia2> #link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/13August25
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/13August25 - Ubuntu Wiki]
<pleia2> empty agenda :)
<pleia2> however! I do have a couple things
<pleia2> there are some events coming up in September that I mailed the list about: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-us-ca/2013-August/002270.html
<darthrobot> Title: [[Ubuntu-US-CA] Upcoming global events in September]
<philipballew> I saw the email
<pleia2> should have emailed sooner, it may be too late for folks to plan anything exciting :(
<pleia2> but we may be able to latch on to someone else's Software Freedom Day if anyone knows of any events
<philipballew> I am going to be going to a Free Software day  we can latch onto maybe
<philipballew> http://devfest.gdg.mx/
<darthrobot> Title: [DevFest 2013 y Software Freedom Day 2013]
<pleia2> and by "we" I mean, not me, because I'll be working :]
<pleia2> philipballew: preferably in california :)
<philipballew> pleia2, It's pretty close
<philipballew> :)
<pleia2> http://softwarefreedomday.org/
<darthrobot> Title: [Software Freedom Day - SFD Home]
<pleia2> http://wiki.softwarefreedomday.org/2013/USA/CA/San%20Francisco/San%20Francisco%20State%20University
<darthrobot> Title: [2013/USA/CA/San Francisco/San Francisco State University - Software Freedom Day Wiki]
<pleia2> might be worth reaching out to Sameer if anyone wants to do something in SF
<pleia2> I know they did it last year and some LoCo folks went
<eps> They usually celebrate a couple of days early.
<pleia2> FeltonLUG is doing one too! http://wiki.softwarefreedomday.org/2013/USA/CA/Felton/Felton_SFD
<darthrobot> Title: [2013/USA/CA/Felton/Felton_SFD - Software Freedom Day Wiki]
<pleia2> (love those guys)
<philipballew> The one I am going to in TJ is on the 21st
<pleia2> eps: yeah, looks like SFSU is doing it on Thursday
<pleia2> the 19th
<philipballew> a saturday
<pleia2> (I'll be out of town)
<pleia2> maybe I'll just drop Sameer an email and invite him to send a note to the list of he wants volunteers for it
<philipballew> It looks like Larry is running one from Felton also.
<philipballew> Larry The Crunch Bang Guy.
<pleia2> yep, that's the link above
<philipballew> oh nice! You got to it while I was away looking for the link.
<pleia2> :)
 * pleia2 came to the meeting prepared!
<philipballew> I will be advertising the one I am heading to for the people in the Southern CA area who want to go with me probably.
<pleia2> I keep wanting to do a Global Jam again, but it lands on Yom Kippur this year, so I'm out
<pleia2> philipballew: great
<pleia2> maybe next cycle :)
<philipballew> Ubuntu Global Jam is on a Friday the 13th?
<philipballew> Are we sure that is a smart idea?
<pleia2> yep, 13-15th
<pleia2> haha
<philipballew> Is Jono gonna run one?
<pleia2> I haven't heard anything from him, he hasn't since becoming daddy jono
<pleia2> apparently small children take up a lot of time :)
<philipballew> yeah, him and Grant used to do something in the east bay there.
<pleia2> yeah
<philipballew> I'll ask grant maybe
<pleia2> cool, maybe he can do something at DVLUG or something
<philipballew> he might know of things going on.
 * pleia2 nods
<philipballew> yeah!
<pleia2> so the other thing I had on my radar today was our reapproval - which if you have been watching Ubuntu stuff like a hawk this weekend you will see was renamed to being "Reverified" https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/loco-contacts/2013-August/006445.html
<darthrobot> Title: [New Local communities health check process]
<pleia2> I made this:
<pleia2> #link
<pleia2> dur
<pleia2> #link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/ApprovalApplication2013
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/ApprovalApplication2013 - Ubuntu Wiki]
<pleia2> I'm going to mail it to the list after the meeting to see if anyone else wants to add goals, then on Friday I'll update the bug report the LoCo Council opened with us to schedule a time for our check-in meeting
<philipballew> yeah, I like what we have.
<philipballew> this new plan should be interesting
<pleia2> oh and instead of spending hours copying stuff, I am just linking to our events page and team reports ;)
 * pleia2 ponders adding some photos
<philipballew> I will go ahead and throw a few stuff in if I can.
<pleia2> awesome, thanks philipballew :)
<philipballew> Also UDS is this week fyi
<pleia2> ah yes!
<pleia2> #link http://uds.ubuntu.com/
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu Developer Summit]
<philipballew> Might be good to get in on a few hangouts if we can.
<pleia2> I'm not participating this time around, these mid-cycle ones are considerably less valuable to me
<philipballew> I'm gonna go to the community round tables and others I see fit probably.
<pleia2> cool
<philipballew> pleia2, yeah they are like a mid-cycle election. Nothing good and little turnout it seems.
<pleia2> hehe
<eps> Low turnout is how STUPID ideas (like ditching Firefox for Chromium) refuse to die.
<pleia2> now now
<pleia2> they did a fair technical evaluation, and ended up sticking with Firefox
<philipballew> This time i'm proposing IE with WINE become default, so if you want it to not be, come to UDS.
<pleia2> :P
<eps> For Saucy, yes. But its going to raise its ugly heads again, so we need lot of warm bodies to chop them off.
<pleia2> I think that's pretty much all I had on my list of things to talk about
<philipballew> Anything else I will say will just end up being pointless and offensive.
<philipballew> so I have nothing.
<eps> And now, a moment of silence for Ubuntu Edge.
<pleia2> *silence*
<philipballew> *Moment Over*
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> alright, thanks guys
<pleia2> #endmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting ended Mon Aug 26 02:22:26 2013 UTC.
<darthrobot> Minutes:        http://ihas.5cat.com/~darthrobot/ubuntu-us-ca/2013/ubuntu-us-ca.2013-08-26-02.00.moin.txt
<philipballew> I do it for the fans.
<eps> Too many fans, not enough air conditioning.
<philipballew> When it hits 105, air conditioning is never good enough.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Website: http://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: September 8th | This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-08-27
<nhaines> I was trying to get X running on my Debian system last night and just couldn't quite cut it.  Will have to try harder tonight.
<nhaines> Apparently XFree86 3.1.2 doesn't like my video card.  But I'll get the SVGA server running eventually.
<nhaines> I also don't think I can get 1.2.13 kernel drivers for my network card.  But the fight continues.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-08-28
<grantbow> nhaines_: time traveling from 1995? XFree86 3.1 and Linux 1.2 were current in about 1995 according to wikipedia.
<nhaines_> grantbow: time travelling from November 1995!
<nhaines> Trying to get Debian "1.0" up and running.  And by "running" I mean network support.
<pleia2> nhaines: haha
<nhaines> pleia2: Ironically, this was my first experience with Linux.  It was so annoying I tried Red Hat 2.1 instead.
<nhaines> Of course, Debian 1.0 was actually 0.93R6, which InfoMagic had archived in the middle of the a.out to ELF transition.  The first stable release of Debian had to be called 1.1.
<pleia2> nice
<pleia2> I came late to the party, never even saw linux until 1999
<pleia2> took until 2001 to install redhat 7.2 on one of my own systems
<nhaines> My friend from school gave me this (infamous!) 5 CD set.  He was an engineer.
<pleia2> :)
<Torikun> the good old days
<nhaines> He also had OS/2, which was cool but it was a 40MB install and I only had an 80MB hard drive, so I couldn't swing that one.
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> Torikun: actually, not so much
<nhaines> Still, 2MB of RAM and enough swap will even get you X.  Although eventually I got 6MB on my 33MHz 386SX.  I kind of wish I'd saved the computer during the last move.  It still worked.
<nhaines> Torikun: only because they're old.  ;)
<pleia2> I like to think there are much more interesting problems to solve when you don't need to figure out how to get networking and xorg working ;)
 * Torikun started with RedHat 5.0
<nhaines> pleia2: I had this pinned to my cubicle for at least half a year: http://xkcd.com/963/
<darthrobot> Title: [xkcd: X11]
<pleia2> haha
<Torikun> hahahaah
<nhaines> Of course, I didn't have a multisync monitor in those days (no one did) so the risk of letting the magic smoke out from a bad sync line in /etc/X11/X86Config was very real.  At the time I never trusted a file without an extension anyway.  :P
<nhaines> Frankly, I'm just happy Debian 0.93R6 came with pico.
<pleia2> was pico free then or did they just not care at that time?
<nhaines> If anyone at Canonical still cared about the bitmapped console Ubuntu font then I'd really have fun with Debian 0.93R6.  :(
<nhaines> pleia2: just didn't care at the time.
<nhaines> pine and pico are both there.
<pleia2> pine hung around for a long time
<pleia2> I remember the switch to alpine
<pleia2> but I had long stopped using it because mutt <3
<Torikun> awwww alpine
<nhaines> I wasn't around for it, and not particularly interested when I got back into Linux.  But I've always been tempted!
<Torikun> alpine is back !
<nhaines> For two years, pine was how I read my email.
<Torikun> its realpine now
<Torikun> or this year, back to alpine lol
<Torikun> confusing http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alpine_(email_client)
<darthrobot> [404] Title: [Alpine (email client - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia]
<pleia2> hmm, once slice of pizza at a meetup isn't really doing it for me dinner-wise
<nhaines> pleia2: better ask for extra pepperoni.
 * pleia2 doesn't eat pork
<pleia2> there was one veggie pizza that I snagged a slice of though :)
<nhaines> but... but... bacon!
<pleia2> I miss pepperoni more than bacon
<nhaines> Besides, I thought pepperoni was beef.
<pleia2> nope
<pleia2> like most sausage, it's pork :\
<pleia2> (sometimes pork and beef)
<pleia2> I quite like turkey bacon, but it's hard to find replacement pepperoni for a pizza
<nhaines> I'm not a fan of turkey bacon.  I mean, I'll eat it, but it's not the same.
<pleia2> no, it's not the same
<nhaines> Isn't there some kind of vegan pepperoni?
<pleia2> boca used to make a vegan pepperoni pizza that was good, but I never found the pepperoni by itself
<pleia2> actually, vegetarian
<pleia2> once you go vegan you have no cheese on your pizza and that's just crazy talk
<nhaines> I had that once.  It was tasty but different.
<pleia2> it's a big thing in pennsylvania "tomato pie"
 * pleia2 maintains that they forgot the cheese
<nhaines> Oh, no...  this had some kind of vegan cheese.  Anna said to think of it as a "spread" and not as "fake cheese".
<pleia2> ah :)
<nhaines> It was good, but it wasn't cheese.  :)
 * pleia2 seeks snacks
<nhaines> If I could have gotten ahold of a DEC VT-520 I would.
<nhaines> But the people on CL and eBay who want $200 for their "as-is" 386s with no hard drive can....  well, let's just say they can keep them.  :P
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-08-29
<pleia2> just learned about this now, ubuntu + openstack at thirsty bear https://ubuntubeerstack.eventbrite.com/
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu BeerStack @VMworld- Eventbrite]
<grantbow> pleia2: thanks for the link. I'd love to go but tonight at 7 isn't possible for me. I hope others can take advantage of it.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-08-31
<bkerensa> Gareth: I have an awesome Firefox OS speaker for you
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> for Scale
<bkerensa> his name is Ben Kero
<bkerensa> :)
<Gareth> bkerensa: is that one of your aliases? :)
<bkerensa> Gareth: nope
<bkerensa> Gareth: https://archive.fosdem.org/2012/schedule/speaker/ben_kero.html
<darthrobot> Title: [Ben Kero | fosdem.org]
<bkerensa> Gareth: he speaks quite frequently worldwide :)
<Gareth> bkerensa: only joking :) yeah.  I googled.  Looks like a good potential speaker, once the CFP is online :)
<Torikun> oi
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-08-25
<pleia2> woo, made it home
<pleia2> team meeting in 10ish minutes
<Roguehorse> Hey
<pleia2> o/
<Roguehorse> o/
<nhaines> o/
 * eps glances at the clock
<pleia2> ok, meeting time
<pleia2> #startmeeting
<darthrobot`> Meeting started Mon Aug 25 02:00:04 2014 UTC.  The chair is pleia2. Information about MeetBot at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<darthrobot`> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/14August24
<darthrobot`> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/14August24 - Ubuntu Wiki]
<pleia2> agenda!
<pleia2> so I added the item
<pleia2> #topic Upcoming events, are we participating?
<DonkeyHotei> item?
<pleia2> we have two big things coming up:
<DonkeyHotei> ok.
<pleia2> UbuntuGlobalJam September 12-14
<pleia2> Software Freedom Day September 20th
<pleia2> so far I haven't heard much about us doing either
<pleia2> I think jyo was thinking about doing something for the jam though
<pleia2> (I'll be on the wrong side of the country during it)
<pleia2> any thoughts?
<Roguehorse> Where is the SFD going on?
<DonkeyHotei> any coordination with fedora folk regarding 9/20?
<pleia2> California seems empty UbuntuGlobalJam September 12-14
<pleia2> grr
<pleia2> http://softwarefreedomday.org/map/index.php?year=2014
<darthrobot`> Title: [SFD 2014 Map: Find an event in your area!]
<pleia2> not to say none exist, but on the official site where events can register, there aren't any
<DonkeyHotei> sounds like a first
<Roguehorse> Just found that..thanks
<pleia2> DonkeyHotei: no coordination with anyone so far, if you know of Fedora folks doing something, please do chat with them :)
<Roguehorse> So we would have to host one?
<pleia2> yeah, unless we find a LUG or other group already doing something
<DonkeyHotei> Roguehorse: it might be nice
<Roguehorse> I'm always game for doing stuff I just stink at the coordination
<nhaines> Roguehorse: find a friend and help out with coordination.  You'd be surprised how quickly you learn.  :)
 * nhaines vaguely remembers SCALE6X....
<DonkeyHotei> i attended scale6x
<Roguehorse> nhaines: Everyone in my LUG says they're too busy to help with anything...thus very slow progress
<DonkeyHotei> your lug meets in a busy area
<Roguehorse> I guess
<nhaines> Roguehorse: any LoCo members nearby?
<Roguehorse> Don't know.....I've only made it to one gig so far...14.04 launch. I think Grant lives nearby though (or not far)
<grantbow> SFSU usually does an SFD event
<grantbow> I'll ping sameer
<rww> o/
<Roguehorse> speaking of Grant
<pleia2> grantbow: thanks
<pleia2> anything happening in socal?
<nhaines> Not that I know of.  I need to check with OCLUG on the status of the next installfest.
<Roguehorse> grantbow: You want to work together to put on a SFD?
<pleia2> nhaines: sounds good
<pleia2> philipballew: anything in SD?
<philipballew> pleia2, for sfd?
<pleia2> philipballew: or ugj
<grantbow> Roguehorse I'll help coordinate if you want to lead up an effort and attend.
<Roguehorse> grantbow: Ok..we can talk after the meeting
<philipballew> I am planning a ubuntu hour that I will call a ubuntu global jam where I show people how to report and file bugs. As for Software Freedom Day, I am speaking on open source stuff at the one in Tijuana Mexico, just over the border.
<grantbow> ok
<pleia2> philipballew: cool
<philipballew> I'll try to remember to take pictures or both and shoot out a blog or two
<pleia2> philipballew: please do!
<DonkeyHotei> Roguehorse: if you were at the 14.04 launch, we probably met
<pleia2> #topic Any other business
<philipballew> Quallcomm still will not put up my ubuntu meetup flyer's at their office.
<pleia2> that's all we had for agenda items, anyone else have anything?
<eps> Utopic release party planning?
<DonkeyHotei> i think it's a bit early
<eps> DonkeyHotei: trust me, it isn't
<pleia2> not early, we need to pin down a venue pretty early, it's only 2 months away
<pleia2> October 23rd is release
<DonkeyHotei> oh.
<pleia2> I'll be in the wrong part of the world again
<Roguehorse> ...don't you have some sort of assigned "second" for when you're traveling?
<pleia2> hehe
<DonkeyHotei> Roguehorse: how 'bout he.net as a venue?
<Roguehorse> I think we probably could...I would have to ask first (obviously)
<DonkeyHotei> another possibility might be noisebridge
<pleia2> I stopped doing them there because the feedback wasn't great (venue was hot, dirty)
<pleia2> but it's been a while since I've been
<pleia2> citizenspace.us has offered us space, and we can always ask Mozilla or AdRoll again
<pleia2> so I think we have a lot of options in SF, just need folks to coordinate something
<Roguehorse> ooh...I'd like to look inside Mozilla, that would be cool
<pleia2> they have a pretty cool community space at their office on the Embarcadero
<Roguehorse> nice
<pleia2> I reached out to them for our 14.04 party, but they took forever to reply so I gave up on them for that event, but have since been promised prompter replies ;)
<pleia2> so I'm happy to put folks in touch as needed, even if I can't attend myself
<Roguehorse> well, between parenting, school, eblug and working with Grant on SFD - I'm pretty tapped
<nhaines> Roguehorse: Definitely better to pace yourself.  :)
<Roguehorse> nhaines: I like to be community active but it's not fair to the wife for me to be gone all the time ya know?
<nhaines> Roguehorse: or the kids.
<nhaines> Although we always made SCALE a family event.  :)
<eps> SCALE 13x info available at http://www.socallinuxexpo.org/scale13x -- it's scheduled for *four* days this time.
<darthrobot`> Title: [SCALE 13x | scale13x]
<pleia2> eps: wow :)
<Roguehorse> yeah, he wants to come with Daddy but he gets boired real easy
<Roguehorse> still owrking on that
<Roguehorse> :-( fat fingers
<nhaines> Aw.  :)  Well, nothing a 3DS can't fix once he's participated a bit.
<pleia2> it's ok, I bring my 3DS too
<pleia2> ;)
<Roguehorse> we'll see, it's almost time to start bringing him too
<nhaines> pleia2: StreetPass tags!  \o/
<pleia2> \o/
<Roguehorse> ???
<pleia2> 3DS speak
<pleia2> ok, anything else?
<Roguehorse> Ah
<eps> Planning for SCALE?
<pleia2> crickets
<Roguehorse> Yeah, think it was just those two topics
<eps> Put it on a future agenda. ;-)
<DonkeyHotei> scale does take planning
<pleia2> eps: wfm
<pleia2> next meeting we should also chat about leadership elections for the coming year too
<pleia2> but I think that's it for tonight :)
<pleia2> thanks all
<pleia2> #endmeeting
<darthrobot`> Meeting ended Mon Aug 25 02:44:06 2014 UTC.
<darthrobot`> Minutes:        http://ihas.5cat.com/~darthrobot/ubuntu-us-ca/2014/ubuntu-us-ca.2014-08-25-02.00.moin.txt
<DonkeyHotei> yw
<Roguehorse> yw
<DonkeyHotei> troyready: you missed it
<troyready> Alas :)
 * Roguehorse has been there
<nhaines> I plan to be at SCALE next year.  :)
<nhaines> Roguehorse: did we meet?
<Roguehorse> LOL! no, was response to troyready missing the meeting
<nhaines> Oh!
<Roguehorse> nhaines: would love to though if I ever make it that way
<nhaines> It's a brilliant event.  Feels like a fan convention, talks range from fun to super professional, and all booths, speakers, and attendees are just super friendly.
<pleia2> it's probably my favorite one in the world
<Roguehorse> Hmm...sounds like a "must plan" type thing
<DonkeyHotei> i may actually attend this time, finances permitting
<DonkeyHotei> the hotel bill is the big obstacle at this point
<Roguehorse> what's that run?
<eps> Depends how many ways you split it.
<pleia2> 120 or so a night if you stay at the conference hotel
<DonkeyHotei> and where you stay
<Roguehorse> I could sleep in a bathtub
<nhaines> I demonstrated Ubuntu on my phone to everyone, helped a 12yo kid who was trying to set up a dual boot but having uEFI issues, gave out DVDs to college kids... shamelessly offered sticker sheets and buttons to little kids.
<nhaines> The conference hotel is worth it, but the Travellodge across the street is also very adequate.
<DonkeyHotei> i used to do those things *sigh*
<nhaines> I usually don't sleep at the conference hotel unless I'm speaking.  Then I figure why worry about one more thing?
<Roguehorse> so travel, food and lodging could be $500?
<eps> Lodging will probably be your major expense.
<DonkeyHotei> accommodation of choice for me (finances permitting) would be the cockatoo inn, which is actually closer to the previous venue
<grantbow> anyone else interested in working through http://codeschool.io ?
<darthrobot`> Error opening URL: [Errno -2] Name or service not known
<grantbow> bot bug
<grantbow> oops, no, brain bug. http://nodeschool.io
<darthrobot`> [R: nodeschool.io] Title: [nodeschool.io]
<nhaines> I need to do the EDX Linux course still.
<Roguehorse> nhaines: I'm through 6 but haven't made it back
<Roguehorse> It's cool...pretty simple
<nhaines> I think I read the first chapter just to see how it started but intended to get back to it and never did.
<Roguehorse> well, it doesn't expire so no worries
<nhaines> Yup.  I'd just like to be able to recommend it more efficiently.  And hey, I might learn something!
<Roguehorse> I think it's worth doing as an introduction thing...it's not a kernel class or anything like that..but for people just getting into Linux or have only been a short time it's good
<nhaines> There aren't enough of those simple beginning introduction classes. :)
<Roguehorse> right ;-)
<Roguehorse> I was going to start my CompTA A+ but the guys in my LUG said forget that I go after the LPIC1 instead
<nhaines> That would definitely be more focused.  I did A+ back in... 2001.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Website: http://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: September 7th at 7PM PT | This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
<Roguehorse> I was torn between the two but the A+ looked novel and intriguing. I've never studied for a cert of any kind before except refrigeration recovery
<Roguehorse> These days there are a lot of certs I want to achieve
<nhaines> Well, A+ can be good too.  But they don't always count for much.  Depends on the job.
<ianorlin> doh forgot meeting
<DonkeyHotei> yey!
<ianorlin> ah having 5 hours of battery life on a 5 year old laptop is nice too bad I can't seem to find any with 12 cell batteries anymore
<ianorlin> with a modern like haswell processor it would get better battery life but still be heavy
<ianorlin> I find the problem is places like hospitals aren't built big enough for the laptop not the laptop is too big
<nhaines> I miss 12-cell batteries.
<DonkeyHotei> batteries of any kind are the devil's work
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-08-26
<Roguehorse> Good Morning
<MarkDude> Magandang umaga Po
<MarkDude> Good morning (with honorific) :)
<MarkDude> How goes it Roguehorse ?
<Roguehorse> So far so good, just getting busy
 * MarkDude too. Apparently folks that pay you to do things.... *Expect* you to do said things :D
 * MarkDude is wondering if local Team is gonna do some Global Jam fun. We need more local events. As is- my picnic looks like its gonna be a potluck
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-08-29
<locodir-user> sigh
<Failed1404Update> Does anyone know why 14.04 update destroyed my boot loader?
<ianorlin> hmm when in a hospital waiting room that says not file sharing does that mean you are not supposed to commit to github for works you have copyrighted
<ianorlin> because that makes me :(
<grantbow> lol, they probably intend no p2p file sharing
<grantbow> like p1rate 8ay
<akk> Why would a hospital say anything about file sharing? Does that just mean "Don't download stuff over our wifi connection"?
<akk> or "don't upload after downloading"?
<ianorlin> I understand that but that is not what they said
<grantbow> there's an interesting series of related wikipedia articles. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File_sharing
<darthrobot> Title: [File sharing - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia]
<ianorlin> of course saying if your AI enginge is proprietary how can I see it is not becoming skynet will not get you the job but it is funny
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-08-24
<ianorlin> hi meedting in 10 minutes
<pleia2> o/
<ianorlin> #startmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting started Mon Aug 24 02:00:18 2015 UTC.  The chair is ianorlin. Information about MeetBot at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<darthrobot> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<ianorlin> #chair ianorlin
<darthrobot> Current chairs: ianorlin
<pleia2> hello
<ianorlin> ok agenda this week is blank
<ianorlin> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Meetings - Ubuntu Wiki]
<ianorlin> no upcoming events but it is getting closer to Octobe which is wehn 15.10 will be released so thinking about release parties
<pleia2> before our next meeting we'll have an Ubuntu Hour in San Francisco (September 9th) http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-california/3196-ubuntu-hour-san-francisco/
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu Hour San Francisco | Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal]
<pleia2> also a Debian Dinner afterwards
<ianorlin> good to know for those in the bay area
<pleia2> I don't really have anything else :)
<pleia2> Beta 1 comes out this week
<ianorlin> #topic any other business
<pleia2> if anyone wants to keep an eye on it and do iso testing, Wily Beta 1 should show up within a couple days on the ISO tracker: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<darthrobot> Title: [Testing tracker | Ubuntu QA]
<pleia2> you test the iso, report results, and then when Beta 1 comes out it's hopefully got your fixes in already
<pleia2> that's all
<pleia2> folks are welcome to ask me questions about iso testing if they want to give it a try, help is also in #ubuntu-quality
<ianorlin> I think that is all
<ianorlin> #endmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting ended Mon Aug 24 02:19:07 2015 UTC.
<darthrobot> Minutes:        http://ihas.5cat.com/~darthrobot/ubuntu-us-ca/2015/ubuntu-us-ca.2015-08-24-02.00.moin.txt
<pleia2> thanks ianorlin :)
<nhaines> Thanks, ianorlin!  Been busy doing book stuff and working on Free Culture Showcase stuff.
<nhandler> Whoops, totally missed the meeting. Offer still stands if any help is needed for the Ubuntu Hour (or release party in October).
<nhandler> Also, out of curiosity, is testdrive still a thing for testing out new ISOs?
<pleia2> I've never actually used it, so I'm not sure
<nhandler> pleia2: I never used it for ISO testing, but I did use it to quickly spin up a GUI version of Ubuntu for trying out certain programs or demos
<nhandler> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Testdrive looks promising, and the app is in the repos still and displays wily as an option. I guess I'll give it a try
<darthrobot> Title: [QATeam/Testdrive - Ubuntu Wiki]
<MichaelPaoli> pleia2 So ... will you have a newer uid added on 0xF1A12FEF82A5666CF9A4A7482FC76319BC2349FC for me to sign by the BAD meeting?  Oh, and with spiffy updated government issued photo ID?  :-)
<ianorlin> I don't think it is really maintained that much
<ianorlin> I personally have shifted more towards zysnc and virt manager as options
<ianorlin> I used it back in the days I used virtualbox
<nhaines> Ubuntu Free Culture Showcase submissions are now open: http://nhaines.com/blog/2015/08/23/ubuntu-free-culture-showcase-submissions-now-open/
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu Free Culture Showcase submissions are now open! | Nathan Haines]
<nhaines> Also I got Hulu working again on Ubuntu: http://nhaines.com/blog/2015/08/23/making-hulu-videos-play-ubuntu/
<darthrobot> Title: [Making Hulu videos play in Ubuntu | Nathan Haines]
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-08-26
<akk> Is there a way to see why apt-get dist-upgrade wants to remove certain packages?
<nhaines> akk: I think you have to run 'apt install' and just iterate through every packag.e
<akk> I have had apt-listchanges and apt-listbugs suggested to me, and aptitude why, but only after I went ahead with the dist-upgrade so I can't try them now.
<nhaines> Aww.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-08-28
<slim_> how do ichange my password if i have forgotten it
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-08-29
<ianorlin> I really don't like how places say you need adobe reader to view pdfs denying the fact all foss pdf viewers exist
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-08-30
<ianorlinhex> pleia2, do you happen to know what mailing list would be the correct one to ask about the google code shutdown and what that will mean for the project website links shown by apt-cache show or the view homepage link in synaptic
<pleia2> ianorlinhex: ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com
<pleia2> ubuntu-devel is probably ok too, but all messages from non-confirmed devs get moderated and they don't always empty the queue in a timely manner
<pleia2> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-devel-discuss
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu-devel-discuss Info Page]
<pleia2> just make sure you're subscribed to post :)
<pleia2> I'm hopeful that the package maintainers will update their packages with the new URLs, but of course that won't happen immediately and likely won't at all for past releases (including the LTS releases)
<pleia2> maybe google code will offer a redirection service
<pleia2> (hah)
<ianorlinhex> I think they did offer that I mean I sometimes find bugs in that that they have moved the website even without a site shutting down
<ianorlinhex> or they don't update the link in the manpage or in ui under help about
<ianorlinhex> hard to remember every link in the that many packages
<pleia2> well, each package in debian has a maintainer, so that maintainer should pay attention
<pleia2> in Ubuntu-specifically they are managed by package teams, which I hope have some more coodination and could go through their sets to update things, compared to the amount they pull in from Debian it's small
<nhandler> ianorlinhex: I would probably file bugs against the Debian packages if you notice this applies to them. Personally, I would be more worried about out-of-date debian/watch files (those are used by some tools to notify the maintainer that a new upstream version of the package is available)
<ianorlinhex> nhandler, yeah I ended up taking a shower and thinking the same thing
<ianorlinhex> as getting fixed upstream fixes everyone and ubuntu maintainers don't have to worry about tiny patchsets across many different packages
#ubuntu-us-ca 2017-09-03
<hackrobat> hello
#ubuntu-us-ca 2018-08-27
<nhaines> Totally time for a meeting soon!
<nhaines> Just about meeting time.  Anyone around?
<nhaines> I'll check back in 5 minutes.
<nhaines> Alrighty, I'll see everyone on September 9th!
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: https://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: Sunday, September 9th, at 7:00pm PDT (UTC -7:00) This channel is logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
<ZaZaQR> hello
